# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Γιατί καίγεται ο Διακόπτης στο τρακτέρ?

## lcharal

καλησπέρα αγαπητοί. 
Πριν αρκετό καιρό με φώναξε ένας φίλος να του βάλω ένα προβολέα στο τρακτέρ του, για να τον ανάβει όταν τον πιάνει νύχτα στο χωράφι. 
Πήγα λοιπόν και του έφτιαξα το παρακάτω κύκλωμα
ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΒΟΛΕΩΝ ΤΡΑΧΤΕΡΙΟΥ01.jpg
και όλα καλά, δούλεψε και ο προβολέας! 

Πριν από λίγες μέρες που τον ξαναείδα μου είπε ότι ο διακόπτης Δ1, με τον οποίο χειριζόταν τον προβολέα, είχε λιώσει... και δεν δούλευε, πράγμα παράξενο, αφού το μόνο που έκανε και κάνει είναι να διακόπτει κύκλωμα και να ελέγχει το πηνίο του ρελέ που φαίνεται στην παρακάτω εικόνα. 
93940relay.jpg

Τον άλαξα με νέο διακόπτη, και πάλι τα ίδια... Ο διακόπτης είναι αυτός
diakoptis.jpg

Βραχυκυκλώματα και σφάλματα δεν υπάρχουν. Αναλογίζεστε τι μπορεί να φταίει? 
Πραγματικά δε μπορώ να βγάλω συμπέρασμα γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό!
Τη βοήθειά σας παρακαλώ, ότι διευκρίνηση χρειαστεί θα την παραθέσω άμεσα!

----------


## ventouza1987

Η μπαταρια που τροφοδωτη τα σημεια 85 κ 87 ειναι διαφορετικη πηγη απο την μπαταρια του τρακτερ?
Κ επισης ποσα Αμπερ αντεχει ο διακοπτης γιατι δεν φαινεται?

Στο σχεδιο βλεπω δυο μπαταριες σε σειρα αν τωρα υποθετικα οτι η τροφοδοσια των λαμπτηρων ειναι και αυτες 12V γνωριζεις οτι ο προβολεας πεφτουν πανω του 24βολτ. Αλλα πολυ δυσκολο δυο πηγες αυτης της φυσεως να εχουν τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα η μπαταρια με το μεγαλυτερο δυναμικο δημιουργει ενα ρευμα διαρροης απο την μια στην αλλη κ απο το σχημα βλεπω οτι ολα τα στοιχεια σου βρισκονται σε σειρα το ρευμα αυτο τα περνω ολα μπαλα. Το ρελε ειναι ενα στοιχειο ελεγχου πχ με μια μικρη ταση ελεγχουμε μια μεγαλυτερη οταν εσυ περνας το ρευμα μεσα απο πηνιο κ επαφη πιος ο λογοσ να τον χρησιμοποιεις αφησε μονο τον διακοπτη.

Εμενα μου φενεται πιο περιεργο που ασφαλιζεις την μπαταρια με 15Α ασφαλεια και αντι να σου καει το πηνιο σου κεγεται ο διακοπτης.

----------


## nestoras

Βάλε έναν κεραμικό πυκνωτή παράλληλα με τις επαφές του διακόπτη για να αποφύγεις τους σπινθήρες.
Ο διακόπτης καίγεται από τους σπινθηρισμούς τη στιγμή που ανοιγοκλείνει το κύκλωμα. 
Για σιγουριά βάλε κι έναν παράλληλα με τις επαφές του ρελέ για να μην σου τις κάψει κι αυτές.

----------


## george Mp

Δες αν οντως με το διακοπτη οπλιζεις το ρελε γιατι καποιοι ρελεδες δεν εχουν τις επαφες οπως συνηθως ξερουμε.Ελεγξε δηλαδη τις επαφες του ρελε σε ποια θεση ειναι οι επαφες 85-86.

----------


## Billisfx

Φιλε Γρηγορη πιστευω οτι το ρελε που τραβαει 1 Α. ειναι πολλα για το διακοπτη που εβαλες.Τσεκαρε τα μανησια ρελε για να δεις αν εχω δικιο.Αν δεν βρεις ακρη σε συμβουλευω να κανεις την ιδια πατεντα που εκανα σε ενα φιλο.Επειδη ειναι τρακτερ και δεν τον νοιαζει το φινιρισμα βαλε εναν ασφαλειοδιακοπτη ραγας 16Α να βρεις την υγεια σου.Αν παλι καει τοτε καπου εχεις βραχυκυκλωμα πιθανων με το σωμα του τρακτερ.

----------


## JOUN

Aποσυνδεσε τον διακοπτη και ακουμπα τις επαφες του μεταξυ τους..Πιστευω οτι θα αναβοσβυνει ο προβολεας αλλα χωρις να ακουγεται το ρελε,δηλαδη πρεπει απο λαθος να δινεις τον προβολεα μεσω του διακοπτη και οχι μεσω του ρελε..
Τα αλλα για σπινθηρα που προκαλειται απο τα mA που τραβαει το πηνιο και μπορουν να κολλησουν τις επαφες του διακοπτη δεν ειναι σοβαρα..
Δες ποσο τραβαει το ρελε σου..

----------


## SV1JRT

> Aποσυνδεσε τον διακοπτη και ακουμπα τις επαφες του μεταξυ τους..Πιστευω οτι θα αναβοσβυνει ο προβολεας αλλα χωρις να ακουγεται το ρελε,δηλαδη πρεπει απο λαθος να δινεις τον προβολεα μεσω του διακοπτη και οχι μεσω του ρελε..
> Τα αλλα για σπινθηρα που προκαλειται απο τα mA που τραβαει το πηνιο και μπορουν να κολλησουν τις επαφες του διακοπτη δεν ειναι σοβαρα..
> Δες ποσο τραβαει το ρελε σου..




Σωστός ο Γιώργος.
Αυτό το ρελε τραβάει μιλιαμπέρ στο πηνίο του. ΟΧΙ αμπέρ.
ΔΕΝ υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει καεί ο διακόπτης με τα μιλιαμπέρ που τραβάει το ρελέ.
Μάλον δεν είναι σωστή η συνδεσμολογία.

----------


## nestoras

> Aποσυνδεσε τον διακοπτη και ακουμπα τις επαφες του μεταξυ τους..Πιστευω οτι θα αναβοσβυνει ο προβολεας αλλα χωρις να ακουγεται το ρελε,δηλαδη πρεπει απο λαθος να δινεις τον προβολεα μεσω του διακοπτη και οχι μεσω του ρελε..
> Τα αλλα για σπινθηρα που προκαλειται απο τα mA που τραβαει το πηνιο και μπορουν να κολλησουν τις επαφες του διακοπτη δεν ειναι σοβαρα..
> Δες ποσο τραβαει το ρελε σου..



Οι σπινθήρες δεν δημιουργούνται από τα mA αλλά από τα "υψηλά volt" που δημιουργούνται στις επαφές την ώρα που κλείνουν ή ανοίγουν διότι έχουν επαγωγικό φορτίο (τα τυλίγματα του ρελέ).
Δε θα διαφωνήσω με τη λύση που προτείνεις για λάθος συνδεσμολογία. Μπορεί να το δοκιμάσει πριν κάνει οτιδήποτε άλλο.

----------


## JOUN

Και αυτα τα "υψηλα volt" τι ειναι δηλαδη;Ο Τσακ Νορις του ηλεκτρισμου και κολλανε τις επαφες του διακοπτη;Να ειναι κανενα τρανζιστορ η ολοκληρωμενο να το καταλαβω οτι θα φαει αρκετα βολτ απο το ανοιγμα του πηνιου και θα καει αλλα ο διακοπτης δεν χαμπαριαζει απο τετοια..

----------


## nestoras

Αφού βεβαιωθείς ότι το ρελέ σου είναι σωστά συνδεδεμένο στο κύκλωμα δοκίμασε να συνδέσεις και μια αντιπαράλληλη δίοδο στο τύλιγμα για να αποφύγεις τα φαινόμενα υπέρτασης και σπινθηρισμών που σου καίνε το διακόπτη.

Διακρίνω μια ειρωνία πάνω στις απόψεις μου Γιώργο χωρίς να έχω δώσει μέχρι στιγμής δικαίωμα για κάτι τέτοιο. Σεβαστή η άποψη σου για το ζήτημα. Αν βρίσκεις την απάντησή μου πολύ "θεωρητική" τότε ρίξε καμιά ματιά για το τι μπορεί να συμβεί όταν διακόπτεις ένα κύκλωμα με πηνίο χωρίς να έχεις προβλέψει που θα πάει η τάση που αναπτύσεται τη στιγμή της διακοπής. Λύσεις: πυκνωτής παράλληλα με τις επαφές που κλείνουν το κύκλωμα του πηνίου ώστε να παρουσιάζεται "ζόρισμα" στην απότομη αύξηση της τάσης και σύνδεση διόδου παράλληλα με το τύλιγμα ώστε να υπάρχει διαδρομή για το ρεύμα όταν ανοίξει το κύκλωμα.

----------


## JOUN

Καθολου θεωρητικη δεν βρισκω την απαντηση σου,ειναι απο τις βασικες αρχες του ηλεκτρισμου η δημιουργια τασης οταν μεταβαλουμε την ποσοτητα μαγνητισμου που διαρρει ενα πηνιο..
Πανω σάυτη τη αρχη βασιζεται η λειτουργια της γεννητριας.Εχω ομως σοβαρες αντιρρησεις για το ποσο μπορει αυτη η ταση των αρκετων εκατονταδων βολτ αλλα ελαχιστων μΑ  μα κολλησει τις επαφες του διακοπτη..Οι κολλημενες επαφες ενος διακοπτη συνηθως σημαινουν οτι εχει διακοψει ρευμα περαν του ονομαστικου του οχι ταση περαν της ονομαστικης του..

Νομιζω ειπαμε ο καθενας την γνωμη του(εγω ισως να ημουν λιγο εριστικος) και προσωπικα δεν θα προσθεσω κατι αλλο..

----------


## spiroscfu

Νομίζω πως η μεγάλη τάση (κατά την διακοπή του επαγωγικού φορτίου) είναι απόλυτα ικανή στο να καταστρέψει τις επαφές ενός διακόπτη,ρελέ,ημιαγωγού......

κατά τα άλλα όμως δεν μπορεί από μόνη της (αν η ισχύ της είναι μικρή) να λιώσει ένα διακόπτη, 
για αυτό και εγώ είμαι της γνώμης πως δίνει ρεύμα στο προβολέα μέσω του διακόπτη και όχι του ρελέ.

Η δοκιμή που μπορείς να κάνεις για να διαπιστώσεις το παραπάνω είναι,
βάλε σε σειρά με το 85 ή 86 μια αντίσταση 1Ω και σε ισχύ ότι βρείς,
 και δες αν ανάβει ο προβολέας.


edit:




> (σε ισχύ ότι βρείς)



φυσικά εννοώ από 1/8 μέχρι ένα δυο watt.

----------


## nestoras

> Νομίζω πως η μεγάλη τάση (κατά την διακοπή του επαγωγικού φορτίου) είναι απόλυτα ικανή στο να καταστρέψει τις επαφές ενός διακόπτη,ρελέ,ημιαγωγού......
> 
> κατά τα άλλα όμως δεν μπορεί από μόνη της (αν η ισχύ της είναι μικρή) *να λιώσει ένα διακόπτη*, 
> για αυτό και εγώ είμαι της γνώμης πως δίνει ρεύμα στο προβολέα μέσω του διακόπτη και όχι του ρελέ.







> Πριν από λίγες μέρες που τον ξαναείδα μου είπε ότι ο διακόπτης Δ1, με  τον οποίο χειριζόταν τον προβολέα, *είχε λιώσει*... και δεν δούλευε,  πράγμα παράξενο, αφού το μόνο που έκανε και κάνει είναι να διακόπτει  κύκλωμα και να ελέγχει το πηνίο του ρελέ που φαίνεται στην παρακάτω  εικόνα.



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το "λιώσιμο" μου είχε διαφύγει από το αρχικό post.
Οι σπινθήρες μπορούν να χαλάσουν ή να μαυρίσουν τις επαφές ενός διακόπτη και να τον καταστήσουν μη λειτουργικό αλλά για να φτάσει σε σημείο να "λιώσει¨ο διακόπτης μάλλον κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει και το πιο πιθανό είναι η λάνθασμένη συνδεσμολογία. Ο μοναδικός τρόπος να συμβαίνει αυτό είναι να έχει ενώσει σε σειρά με τον διακόπτη την COMMON επαφή και να έστειλε στον προβολέα την NC (ή το αντίστροφο). Με οποιαδήποτε άλλη συνδεσμολογία δε θα δούλευε ο προβολέας.
Από την άλλη όμως, σύμφωνα με το σχήμα η συνδεσμολογία είναι σωστή. Τα νούμερα 85,86 μάλλον είναι τυποποιημένα για τον έλεγχο τέτοιου είδους ρελέ.
Το άλλο που σκέφτηκα είναι ότι ίσως ο συγκεκριμένος διακόπτης να μην κάνει γι'αυτή τη δουλειά. Από το σχήμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν είναι ο μίνι κούνιας ή ο μεγάλος.
Πάντως στη θέση σου θα προτιμούσα κάτι τέτοιο γιατί τους θεωρώ ποιο αξιόπιστους από τους τύπου κούνιας.

----------


## SV1JRT

Παιδιά, μην το παραζαλίζουμε το θέμα και κυρίως, δεν υπάρχει λόγος προστριβής.
 Το συγκεκριμένο ρελέ το έχω και εγώ στο αυτοκίνητο μου και στην μηχανή μου για να ανάβει τους προβολείς.
Με το ιδιο σχεδόν διακοπτάκι. ΠΟΤΕ δεν είχα το παραμικρό θέμα. Ουτε κάν στην μηχανή που ο διακόπτης εκτός των άλλων τρώει και νερά από βροχή - πλύσιμο.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Καλημέρα.Γιααα βάλε το αμπερόμετρο στις επαφές του Δ1 να δεις τι ρεύμα τραβάει...

----------


## lcharal

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας! Διάβασα προσεκτικά τις απαντήσεις σας, Θέλω να σας πω ότι δεν έχει γίνει λάθος στη συνδεσμολογία. Ο διακόπτης Δ1 ελέγχει μόνο το πηνίο του ρελέ, και τα στοιχεία του είναι 12V 10A. Δεν θα έπρεπε να καιγόταν λοιπόν θεωρητικά. 
Ο προβολέας και η όλη κατασκευή τροφοδοτείται από τη μπαταρία του τρακτέρ. 
Η γραμμή των προβολέων ασφαλίζεται με ασφάλεια 15Α διότι οι προβολείς είναι 80W έκαστος, 160W συνολικά,  και τραβάνε δηλαδή 13,3Α.
Στη θεωρεία όλα καλά, δεν έχω πρόβλημα όπως φαίνεται, όμως στη πράξη, κάτι φταίει και καίγεται ο διακόπτης. 
Θα κάνω αυτό που προτείνεις Παναγιώτη *εδώ,* αλλά θα ήθελα αν μπορείς να μου κάνεις ένα σχεδιάκι για το που πρέπει να μπει ο πυκνωτής - πυκνωτές...

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου καλημερα. το σχεδιο που εχεις βαλει δεν ειναι σωστο. αν σου δουλευει ο προβολεας οπως λες τοτε δεν εχεις κανει σωστο το σχεδιο σου. οπως ειναι ετσι αποκλειεται να αναψει ο προβολεας. ειμαι βεβαιος οτι ολο το ρευμα του προβολεα περναει και μεσα απο τον διακοπτη λογω λανθασμενης συνδεσμολογιας. αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που καιγεται ο διακοπτης.

----------


## lcharal

> φιλε μου καλημερα. το σχεδιο που εχεις βαλει δεν ειναι σωστο. αν σου δουλευει ο προβολεας οπως λες τοτε δεν εχεις κανει σωστο το σχεδιο σου. οπως ειναι ετσι αποκλειεται να αναψει ο προβολεας. ειμαι βεβαιος οτι ολο το ρευμα του προβολεα περναει και μεσα απο τον διακοπτη λογω λανθασμενης συνδεσμολογιας. αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που καιγεται ο διακοπτης.




Ο διακόπτης Δ1 ελέγχει μόνο το πηνίο. Τάση στα άκρα του έχει μόνο όταν ανάψουν τα φώτα θέσης. Την εντολή αυτή την πήρα από το κεντρικό διακόπτη του τρακτέρ που ανοιγοκλείνουν τα φώτα, ακριβώς με τον ίδιο τρόπο που έχει γίνει και εργοστασιακά! 
Δεν ξέρω που βλέπεις ότι ο Δ1 διαρρέεται από όλο το ρεύμα του προβολέα. Το σχέδιο είναι το σωστό και δεν υπάρχει λάθος. εκτός αν κάτι μου διαφεύγει ... Αν θέλεις κάνε το σωστό σχέδιο και ανέβασέ το για να δω που κάνω το λάθος. 


φιλικά Λευτέρης

----------


## xsterg

κατασκευασε το οπως το λες εσυ με μια μικρη 9v μπαταρια και ενα λαμπακι πυρακτωσεως και κοιτα το εργαστηριακα αν ειναι σωστο η λαθος. αλλα κατασκευασε το οπως ειναι στο σχεδιο, οχι οπως νομιζεις εσυ.  ετσι θα βρεις το λαθος. εκτος και εαν η πραγματικη συνδεσμολογια δεν αντικατοπτριζεται στο σχεδιο που εχεις δωσει. αυτο ειναι αλλη υποθεση βεβαια. στο τελος θα σου ελεγα να κανεις μια μετρηση του ρευματος που περναει απο τον διακοπτη και οχι απο το ρελλε. γραψε εδω τα συμπερασματα σου.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Καλημέρα σε όλους σας! Διάβασα προσεκτικά τις απαντήσεις σας, Θέλω να σας πω ότι δεν έχει γίνει λάθος στη συνδεσμολογία. Ο διακόπτης Δ1 ελέγχει μόνο το πηνίο του ρελέ, και τα στοιχεία του είναι 12V 10A. *Δεν θα έπρεπε να καιγόταν λοιπόν θεωρητικά.*



Το σχέδιο που έβαλες σωστό το βλέπω εγώ, και συμφωνώ με τα bold.
Για αυτό για μέτρα με ένα αμπερόμετρο πόσα αμπέρ περνάνε από τον Δ1.

Επίσης το πηνίο του ρελέ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ 12V/10A αλλά όπως έδειξε και ο Γιώργος 12V/0,12A.

----------


## lcharal

> Το σχέδιο που έβαλες σωστό το βλέπω εγώ, και συμφωνώ με τα bold.
> Για αυτό για μέτρα με ένα αμπερόμετρο πόσα αμπέρ περνάνε από τον Δ1.
> 
> Επίσης το πηνίο του ρελέ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ 12V/10A αλλά όπως έδειξε και ο Γιώργος 12V/0,12A.




Καλησπέρα και πάλι! Δεν είπα πουθενά ότι το πηνίο του ρελέ είναι 12V/10A αλλά ανέφερα τα στοιχεία του διακόπτη.
Έκανα τη μέτρηση Σπύρο, γιατί δεν θυμόμουν τότε που το έφτιαξα πόσο το είχα μετρήσει, και διάβασα στο πολύμετρο 0,15Α, και τάση στα άκρα του διακόπτη 13V
Τιμή νομίζω λογική... και δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει πρόβλημα και να καίγεται ο Διακόπτης, εκτός και αν ευθύνονται οι στιγμιαίες υπερτάσεις που δημιουργεί το πηνίο. 

Κάτι που παρέλειψα να πω στο αρχικό ποστ, και μου ήρθε τώρα, είναι ότι ο διακόπτης έχει ενσωματωμένο φωτάκι για να φαίνεται πότε είναι σε λειτουργία. Απλά το αναφέρω, γιατί δε βρίσκω κάτι το μεμπτό ούτε σε αυτό... 

Σήμερα τον άλλαξα, και θα το αφήσω να το δουλέψει κάμποσες φορές. Αν πάλι δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα, θα το κάνω με ρελέ καστάνιας για να το λύσω μια και καλή, και με ένα διακόπτη - μπουτόν! 

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας!

----------


## SV1JRT

Το φωτάκι ήταν πυρακτώσεως ή LED ??
Μήπως γι αυτό έλιωσε ο διακόπτης και οχι απο ρευματα ??

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν το ρεύμα που τον διαπερνάει είναι τόσο μικρό, το πράγμα γίνεται λίγο περίεργο.

Καταρχάς βάλε ένα διοδάκι αντιπαράλληλα στο πηνίο του ρελέ (αυτό θα κόψει εντελώς την υπέρταση)
και κοίτα και αυτό που είπε ο Σωτήρης για την λάμπα.

----------


## lcharal

> Το φωτάκι ήταν πυρακτώσεως ή LED ??
> Μήπως γι αυτό έλιωσε ο διακόπτης και οχι απο ρευματα ??




Βρε Σωτήρη, αυτή είναι η λύση! Θυμάμαι που μου είχε πει ο φιλος, όταν χάλασε ο διακόπτης, πρώτα αναβόσβηνε το φωτάκι του διακόπτη, και μετά έλιωσε εντελώς! Οπότε, του βάζω ένα χωρίς φωτακι και τελειωσαμε.... Σε ευχαριστώ Σωτήρη.
Το θέμα θεωρείται λήξαν! Η λύση εβρέθη!

----------


## SV1JRT

> Βρε Σωτήρη, αυτή είναι η λύση! Θυμάμαι που μου είχε πει ο φιλος, όταν χάλασε ο διακόπτης, πρώτα αναβόσβηνε το φωτάκι του διακόπτη, και μετά έλιωσε εντελώς! Οπότε, του βάζω ένα χωρίς φωτακι και τελειωσαμε.... Σε ευχαριστώ Σωτήρη.
> Το θέμα θεωρείται λήξαν! Η λύση εβρέθη!




Τελικά η λύση είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ η απλούστερη που ποτέ δεν την κοιτάμε  :Very Happy: 
Ψάχνουμε τα πολύπλοκα και αγνοούμε τα απλά  :O 

Νά 'σαι καλά Λευτέρη. Οτι χρειαζεσαι εδώ είμαστε....

----------


## puntix

μπορεί να μου πεί κάποιος γιατί σε διακόπτες με μεγάλο φορτίο  βάζουμε πρίν τον διακόπτη ρελέ και ποιος είναι ο λόγος; , είναι μήπως για το λόγο οτι πχ τα αμπερ που τραβαμε απο το κύκλωμα τον  φώτων δεν είναι αρκετά για να στείλει στο διακόπτη οπότε μπαίνει ο ρελές και απο μια μικρότερη ένταση ρευματος  στέλνει τα σωστά αμπερ στο διακόπτη και χωρις ίσως αυξομιώσεις τάσεις ;  και επίσεις τί "παίχτικε με την δίοδο led στο τέλος? " αν μπορεί ας μου πεί κάποιος γιατί τώρα μπαίνω και εγώ στο κύκλωμα σιγα σιγα στα πρώτα κεφάλαια είμαι  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dimpas

Διάβασε εδώ 

http://www.bcae1.com/

Χοντρικά , ένα κύκλωμα με χαμηλό ρεύμα ελέγχει ένα άλλο κύκλωμα με υψηλό ρεύμα ! Ο συνδετικός κρίκος είναι το relay.

Έτσι από τον διακόπτη που έχουμε στο ταμπλό περνάει λίγο ρεύμα και από τον προβολέα μας , ΠΟΛΥ !

----------


## lelek

Και για ποιό λόγο βρε παιδιά το LED δημιουργεί τέτοιο πρόβλημα? Περνάει παραπάνω ρεύμα από το LED? Αλλά ακόμα κι έτσι να είναι επειδή κάηκε το LED τί πάει να πει αυτό? ότι θα λιώσει και ο διακόπτης? δε το καταλαβαίνω.... απλά το λέω γιατί υπάρχουν άπειροι διακόπτες που δουλεύουν με καμμένη τη λυχνία τους... ή μήπως κάνω λάθος?

----------


## puntix

ναι κατάλαβα τι κάνει το rele , ομως αν θες εξηγησε μου τι εννοείς με το  



> Έτσι από τον διακόπτη που έχουμε στο ταμπλό περνάει λίγο ρεύμα *και από τον προβολέα μας , ΠΟΛΥ* !



 δηλαδή εδώ το ρελέ  το ρελε στελνει παράλληλα στο προβολέα ενα μικρό φορτίο γιατί για να ξεκινήσει να λειτουργεί αρχικά?

----------


## makatas

Το ρελέ μπορείς να το οδηγήσεις να ανοίξει ή κλείσει με ένα πολύ μικρό ρεύμα.
Από την άλλη του μεριά όμως, οι επαφές μπορούν να ελέγξουν πολύ μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα.
Έτσι με με ένα πολύ μικρό ρεύμα διαχειρίζεσαι μια επαφή μεγαλύτερου ρεύματος.

Για να το καταλάβεις καλύτερα, υπάρχουν π.χ. ρελέ των 12V DC (δηλαδή με περίπου 12V ανοίγουν/κλείνουν) που στην άλλη τους μεριά χειρίζονται 230V AC. Δηλαδή με μια τάση 12V ελέγχεις μια συσκευή των 230 AC.

Η δική μου απορία είναι γιατί να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί απευθείας ένας "τουρμπισμένος¨διακόπτης π.χ. τέτοιος (μπορεί να διαχειριστεί 20Α)

----------


## puntix

ευχαριστώ Μάκη

----------


## Dimpas

relay bosch spst.JPG


Λοιπόν 
αυτή είναι η σωστή συνδεσμολογία ! 
Καλό θα είναι να βάλεις έναν ρελέ για κάθε προβολέα , αν όχι βάλε ένα μεγάλο ρελέ και για τους δύο ! Βέβαια αυτό εξαρτάται από το κόστος και τα Watt του προβολέα , τα συνολικά ! 

Το Δεξί μέρος του κυκλώματος "ανοιγοκλείνει" από τον ρελέ ! Εκεί υπάρχει πολύ ρευμα και για αυτό χρειαζόμαστε και χοντρά καλώδια ! Το αριστερό μέρος είναι που ελέγχει τον ρελέ ! Η σχετική μεγάλη αντίσταση του πηνίου εξασφαλίζει ρευμα της τάξης των miliampere και έτσι στην καμπίνα μας όπου είναι και ο διακόπτης υπάρχουν καλώδια με λίγο ρευμα ! 
Επιπλέον έχουμε μικρές διαδρομές από μπαταρία ρελέ προβολέα γή  χοντρού καλωδίου και περιορίζουμε τις πτώσεις τάσης στον προβολέα.
Παλιά τα αυτοκίνητα δεν είχαν ρελέ στα φώτα διασταυρωσης και πορείας με αποτέλεσμα να είχαν χαμηλό φωτισμό και να λιώνουν οι διακόπτες ! Το θέμα λυνόταν με τους "ενισχυτές" φώτων που δεν ήταν τίποτα άλλο από μια συσκευή που έχει δύο ρελέ με ασφάλειες ! Θυμάμαι λέγονταν New Era  και πρέπει να υπάρχουν ακόμα ! 

Τώρα είσαι σίγουρος ότι ο διακόπτης είναι για 12 volt DC ? Το λαμπάκι του επίσης ???? Με τον διακόπτη διακόπτης την τάση στον ρελέ ή την γή ? 86 ή 85 ? δεν έχει μεγάλη σημασία για τον ρελέ , έχει όμως για το λαμπάκι  !

Τώρα στο σχημα μας , μπορείς να βάλεις και ένα ρελέ με ενσωματωμένη δίοδο για προστασία από σπινθιρισμούς ανάστροφης τάσης του πηνίου αλλά θέλει προσοχή πως θα συνδέσεις την γή και την τάση στο 85 και 86 ! Πρέπει να διαβάσεις τι λέει πάνω το ρελέ ! Εγώ θα έβαζα έναν τέτοιο ρελέ ! (στο αμάξι μου όλοι έχουν διόδο )

----------


## giwrgosss

ο μητσος πάνω !!  σωστόςςςς  :Smile: 

να πω κ εγω κάτι ... μπας και λιώνει απο κάνα καλοριφέρ του τρακτέρ ??? εεε ???

----------


## dog80

> Η δική μου απορία είναι γιατί να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί απευθείας ένας "τουρμπισμένος¨διακόπτης π.χ. τέτοιος (μπορεί να διαχειριστεί 20Α)



Ο λόγος που στα φώτα των αυτοκίνητων γενικά χρησιμοποιούνται ρελέδες αντί για ενισχυμένους διακόπτες είναι οτι η λύση του διακόπτη Θέλει μακρύ καλώδιο για να φτάσει απο τα φώτα μέχρι την καμπίνα, το οποίο για να μην προκαλέσει μεγάλη πτώση τάσης θα πρέπει να είναι και αρκετά χοντρό. Αν σκεφτείς οτι σε πολλά αυτοκίνητα ο διακόπτης των φώτων βρίσκεται στο μοχλό των φλάς, μετά δημιουργούνται και χωροταξικά προβλήματα γιατι δέν μπορείς να περάσεις χοντρά καλώδια εκει μέσα.

Αντίθετα ο ρελές βρίσκεται στο χώρο της μηχανής, πολύ κοντά στα φώτα οπότε δέν υπάρχουν μακριά καλώδια.

----------

FILMAN (28-03-13), 

lcharal (28-03-13), 

makatas (28-03-13)

----------


## sakis

αλλο ενα νημα της μαλακιας .... τι πραματα ειναι αυτα και που τα βρηκατε ??? ασφαλοδιακοπτης Ραγας ??? που πας ρε Καραμητρο ??/ Πυκνωτες αποφυγης σπινθιρισμου στο συνεχες ρευμα ??? Πατε καλα ??? κανα βιβλιαρακι παιζει ???τουρμπισμενος  διακοπτης ???? τι αλλο πια ???  ελεος δηλαδη τι μαλακιες ειναι αυτες ???

Η μονη πιθανοτητα να λειωσει ο διακοπτης ειναι να εχει συνδεθει λαθος και να περναει ολο το ρευμα μεσα απο αυτο . δεν ειναι κακο να εχει κανει καποιος ενα λαθος αρκει να το παραδεχτει . 

Οι πυκνωτες πανω στους διακοπτες μπαινουν μονο σε εναλασσομενο ρευμα 

οι διοδοι μπαινουν σε ρελεδες μονο οταν αυτοι οδηγουνται απο τρανσιστορ οπου η αναστροφη ταση που παραγει το πηνιο μπορει να καταστρεψει τον ημιαγωγο αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση να λιωσει η να καταστρεψει εναν διακοπτη μια και το ρευμα που περναει απο μεσα ειναι το ιδιο και πρεπει ο διακοπτης να το αντεχει .... Για τον διακοπτη εαν το ρευμα ειναι ορθο η αναστροφο ειναι αδιαφορο ενω για τον ημιαγωγο κααστροφικο ...


χαλια μαυρα ...τιποτα αλλο

----------

ipso (02-04-13)

----------


## JOUN

Τα'λεγα φιλε Σακη στο #6 και στο #9 αλλα μετα αρχισε να γραφει ο καθενας οτι ναναι..

----------


## Dimpas

> αλλο ενα νημα της μαλακιας .... τι πραματα ειναι αυτα και που τα βρηκατε ??? ασφαλοδιακοπτης Ραγας ??? που πας ρε Καραμητρο ??/ Πυκνωτες αποφυγης σπινθιρισμου στο συνεχες ρευμα ??? Πατε καλα ??? κανα βιβλιαρακι παιζει ???τουρμπισμενος  διακοπτης ???? τι αλλο πια ???  ελεος δηλαδη τι μαλακιες ειναι αυτες ???
> 
> Η μονη πιθανοτητα να λειωσει ο διακοπτης ειναι να εχει συνδεθει λαθος και να περναει ολο το ρευμα μεσα απο αυτο . δεν ειναι κακο να εχει κανει καποιος ενα λαθος αρκει να το παραδεχτει . 
> 
> Οι πυκνωτες πανω στους διακοπτες μπαινουν μονο σε εναλασσομενο ρευμα 
> 
> οι διοδοι μπαινουν σε ρελεδες μονο οταν αυτοι οδηγουνται απο τρανσιστορ οπου η αναστροφη ταση που παραγει το πηνιο μπορει να καταστρεψει τον ημιαγωγο αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση να λιωσει η να καταστρεψει εναν διακοπτη μια και το ρευμα που περναει απο μεσα ειναι το ιδιο και πρεπει ο διακοπτης να το αντεχει .... Για τον διακοπτη εαν το ρευμα ειναι ορθο η αναστροφο ειναι αδιαφορο ενω για τον ημιαγωγο κααστροφικο ...
> 
> 
> χαλια μαυρα ...τιποτα αλλο




Είναι λάθος δηλαδή να βάζουμε στο αυτοκίνητο relay με διόδους χωρίς να οδηγούνται από τρανσίστορ  ( αρκεί να γίνει σωστή η τοποθέτηση)?

Για ποιό λόγο είναι "μαυρα χάλια" όσα έγραψα παραπάνω ?????

----------


## JOUN

> οι διοδοι μπαινουν σε ρελεδες μονο οταν αυτοι οδηγουνται απο τρανσιστορ οπου η αναστροφη ταση που παραγει το πηνιο μπορει να καταστρεψει τον ημιαγωγο αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση να λιωσει η να καταστρεψει εναν διακοπτη μια και το ρευμα που περναει απο μεσα ειναι το ιδιο και πρεπει ο διακοπτης να το αντεχει .... Για τον διακοπτη εαν το ρευμα ειναι ορθο η αναστροφο ειναι αδιαφορο ενω για τον ημιαγωγο κααστροφικο ...



Σου εξηγησε τον λογο..Λαθος δεν ειναι με την εννοια οτι δεν δουλευει η οτι θα δημιουργησει προβλημα, απλως ειναι εντελως περιττο..

----------


## Dimpas

Με τα βασικά που ξέρω καλύτερα είναι να έχει δίοδο ( για  να μήν έχω και το "Τσίκ" σαν παράσιτο στο ηχοσύστημα ) παρά χωρίς.

Όταν έβαλα δύο ρελέ παράλληλα για να περάσω περισσότερο ρεύμα στο βεντιλατέρ ( έκανα μια αναβάθμιση) έβαλα παράλληλα στα πηνία τους και δίοδο και αντίσταση . 

Ίσως να ήταν περιττό αλλά το έκανα για τον φόβο των ιουδαίων !

----------


## sakis

> Με τα βασικά που ξέρω καλύτερα είναι να έχει δίοδο ( για  να μήν έχω και το "Τσίκ" σαν παράσιτο στο ηχοσύστημα ) παρά χωρίς.
> 
> Όταν έβαλα δύο ρελέ παράλληλα για να περάσω περισσότερο ρεύμα στο βεντιλατέρ ( έκανα μια αναβάθμιση) έβαλα παράλληλα στα πηνία τους και δίοδο και αντίσταση . 
> 
> Ίσως να ήταν περιττό αλλά το έκανα για τον φόβο των ιουδαίων !




Να φανταστω  το βεντιλατερ θα τραβαει πανω απο 20,000 βατ για να χρειαζεται δυο ρελε για να ξεκινησει Αληθεια σε ποιο μοντελο ατμομηχανης εκανες αναβαθμιση ???

----------


## sakis

Της μαλακιας συνεχεια και να δουμε που θα σταματησει ...

Ποτε σε καμμμια απολυτως εφαρμογη και για κανεναν απολυτως λογο δεν μπορουν να μπουν δυο ρελαι παραλληλα για την ιδια καταναλωση Αντιθετα δεκαδες ρελε μπορουν να μπουν παραληλα σε οτι αφορα την εντολη αλλα το καθε ενα για διαφορετικα φορτια . 

Ο λογος ειναι πολυ απλος  κανεις δεν μπορει να εγγυηθει οτι τα ρελε θα χτυπησουν στον ιδιο ακριβως χρονο  και αρα για μερικα καταστροφικα κλασματα του δευετερολεπτου  το ρευμα θα περασει απο τον ενα ρελε μονο 

Αν θες περισοτερο ρευμα απλα βαζεις μεγαλυτερο ρελε 

τελος εαν νομιζεις οτι βαζωντας 5 ρελε παραληλα θα αυξηθει το ρευμα που πηγαινει σε εναν ανεμιστηρα πρεπει να πας σχολειο η να ξαναπας σχολειο  η τσπ να γινεις κατι του τυπου μαναβης , ξυλοκοπος η τροτσκιστης 

Το ρευμα που θα περασει απο τον ανεμιστηρα δεν εχει να κανει με τον ρελε  εχει μονο να κανει με την πηγη ... ο ρελες απλα το ανοιγοκλεινει ...

----------


## FILMAN

> Οι πυκνωτες πανω στους διακοπτες μπαινουν μονο σε εναλασσομενο ρευμα



Να θυμίσω ότι παλιά στα αυτοκίνητα με πλατίνες έμπαινε πυκνωτής παράλληλα στις επαφές, και βέβαια οι μπαταρίες μολύβδου των αυτοκινήτων τότε, όπως και σήμερα, δεν έδιναν εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα...

Και βέβαια εδώ ο διακόπτης δεν έλιωσε από υπερβολικό ρεύμα, αλλά από τη θερμότητα που έβγαζε το ενσωματωμένο ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι του.

----------

spiroscfu (02-04-13)

----------


## sakis

τωρα ...ειμαστε κομπλε !!!

Το παραδειγμα που αναφερεις ειναι ως συνηθως του πανασχετου φιλλιπε  και ως συνηθως θα φαμε τα συκωτια μας να σου εξηγησουμε τι κανεις λαθος ...

Η πλατινα ανοιγοκλεινει σε συχνοτητα απο 400 μεχρι πχ 4000 το λεπτο ... στην εξοδο της υπαρχει ενα πηνιο  το οποιο υποθετω οτι γνωριζεις την συμπεριφορα του ...

Οποτε ναι μεν το κυκλωμα αυτο μπορει να τροφοδοτηται απο μπαταρια συνεχους αλλα με το ανοιγοκλεισμα της πλατινας και την αναστροφη συμπεριφορα του  πηνιου η πλατινα εχει να διαχειριστει ενα ξακαθαρα εναλλασσομενο ρευμα συχνοτητας απο 400 εως 4000 φορες το λεπτο ...


Οσα χρονια γνωριζομαστε οταν λες μια μπαρουφα δεν σε εχω δει ποτε να λες μια φορα συγγνωμη ....Να σε δω τωρα

----------


## Dimpas

Το αμάξι είναι ένα Kadett D του 1983 . 
Η αρχική καλωδίωση ήταν : Μπαταρία-ασφαλειοθήκη-φούσκα βεντιλατέρ-μοτέρ βεντιλατέρ-μπαταρία.
Το καλώδιο ήταν μικρό σε διατομή και η φούσκα συχνά χάλαγε ! 
Όταν είπα να αλλάξω βεντιλατέρ κατέλληξα σε αυτό 

http://www.spalusa.com/pdf/30102042_SPEC.PDF#view=FitH

αυτό έχει μεγάλες απαιτήσεις σε ρεύμα έπρεπε να βάλω ρελέ αν όχι ένα 2 παράλληλα για μεγαλύτερη αξιοπιστία και ασφάλεια ! 

H ατμομηχανή λοιπόν Κε Σάκη είναι το αμάξι μου και δεν θέλω να έχω δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις ! 

Τώρα αν αυτό για σένα είναι υπερβολή και αφορμή χλευασμού προς εμένα , τι να πώ ο κάθε ένας μας μπορεί να αποκομίσει εντυπώσεις για του για το χαρακτήρα του άλλου.

----------


## sakis

Για τους λογους που σου αναφερα τα δυο ρελε ειναι αχρηστα αντιθετα το ενα μεγαλο ειναι η σωστη λυση ...τελος εαν το καλωδιο ειναι οπως ειπες ψιλο η δυσαναλογο για το συγεκεκριμενο ανεμιστηρα τοτε και αυτο θελει αλλαγμα ....

Εκεινο ομως που εχει την μεγαλυτερη σημασια ειναι οτι σε ολη την διαδρομη ολες οποιες επαφες εμπλεκονται τυπου fast on  η αναλογες πρεπει να ειναι σφιχτες και καθαρες ( πραγμα δυσκολο οσο παλιωνει το αμαξι ) και αυτος ειναι μαλλον ο πρωτος λογος που σου καηκε αρχικα η επαφη ....


Δεν εχεις κανει λαθος που εβαλες ρελε ...το λαθος ειναι οτι εβαλες 2

----------


## Dimpas

Και βέβαια το ένα ρελέ ήταν αρκετό καθώς είναι για 40 A ! 
Η παλιά καλωδίωση δεν χρησιμοποιείται πλέον !
Παντού έχουν μπει σωστά καλώδια ( διατομή+ λίγο μεγαλύτερα από το θεωρητικό ) ασφάλεια και καινούργια σφιχτά κλίψ !
Έχω φροντίσει τα ρελέ όλα στο αμάξι ( φώτα πορείας διασταύρωσης κόρνας βεντιλατέρ προβολάκια ) να είναι τα ίδια έτσι ώστε σε περίπτωση να χαλάσει το ένα να μπορώ να πάρω από τα προβολάκια  να το βάλω στα φώτα .( πάντα έχω και ένα καινούργιο )
Το θέμα με το βεντιλατέρ όμως είναι πώς αν χαλάσει για κάποιο λόγο το ρελέ του ΠΡΩΤΑ θα το καταλάβει το μοτέρ , και μετά εγώ ... 
Ενώ άν χαλάσει το ρελέ των φώτων η της κόρνας δεν υπάρχει άμεση επίπτωση στον κινητήρα .
Εκεί στηρίχθηκα και έβαλα 2 ρελέ παράλληλα ! Όχι για να περνάει το διπλάσιο ρεύμα ! Όπως και να το κάνουμε δεν οπλίζουν ΜΑΖΙ και τα δύο .

----------


## vasilllis

Καλημερα παιδια 
κατι τετοιο http://www.autospark.gr/agora.html?p...ategory_id=271
ειναι το πιο σιγουρο.70Α ικανα να οδηγουν το μοτερακι σιγουρα.Εχει και τα απλα με 30Α(λενε τωρα) αλλα μου φαινεται δυσκολο με το γαιδουρι που εχεις ..

Πανω απο ολα παιδια ηρεμια,ειμαστε εδω να χαλαρωσουμε απο τα προβληματα μας και να πουμε καμια μαλακια.Δεν υπαρχει λογος να προκαλουμε και να χαρακτηριζουμε.

----------


## Dimpas

Από Autospark αγοράζω υλικά ! Το είχα δεί το ρελέ αυτό , αλλά τα 40 Α του απλού Bosch στην πράξη έχουν αποδειχθεί επαρκή. Τώρα αν κάτι φράξει την δίοδο του αέρα και ζοριστεί το μοτέρ θα καεί πρώτα- πιστεύω- η ασφάλεια !

----------


## vasilllis

> Από Autospark αγοράζω υλικά ! Το είχα δεί το ρελέ αυτό , αλλά τα 40 Α του απλού Bosch στην πράξη έχουν αποδειχθεί επαρκή. Τώρα αν κάτι φράξει την δίοδο του αέρα και ζοριστεί το μοτέρ θα καεί πρώτα- πιστεύω- η ασφάλεια !



40???  δεν εχω συναντησει.Συνηθως ειναι 20-30 .κλειστη-ανοιχτη επαφη.ειναι καλα παντως τα 40Α.

----------


## FILMAN

> τωρα ...ειμαστε κομπλε !!!



Όπως & δήποτε!




> Το παραδειγμα που αναφερεις ειναι ως συνηθως του πανασχετου φιλλιπε  και  ως συνηθως θα φαμε τα συκωτια μας να σου εξηγησουμε τι κανεις λαθος ...



Τι να κάνω, έχω κι εγώ τα ελαττώματά μου...




> Η πλατινα ανοιγοκλεινει σε συχνοτητα απο 400 μεχρι πχ 4000 το λεπτο ...  στην εξοδο της υπαρχει ενα πηνιο  το οποιο υποθετω οτι γνωριζεις την  συμπεριφορα του ...
> 
> Οποτε ναι μεν το κυκλωμα αυτο μπορει να τροφοδοτηται απο μπαταρια  συνεχους αλλα με το ανοιγοκλεισμα της πλατινας και την αναστροφη  συμπεριφορα του  πηνιου η πλατινα εχει να διαχειριστει ενα ξακαθαρα  εναλλασσομενο ρευμα συχνοτητας απο 400 εως 4000 φορες το λεπτο ...



Σωστά. Οι πλατίνες λοιπόν σπινθηρίζουν επειδή ανοιγοκλείνουν γρήγορα. Αν ανοιγόκλειναν αργά δεν θα σπινθήριζαν... 

Α ρε καημένε Σάκη... Φταίω κιόλας... Πάρε ένα οποιοδήποτε πηνίο, δώστου συνεχές και μετά κάνε μία, μία μόνο διακοπή στο κύκλωμα να δούμε, πετάει σπίθα, ή όχι;





> Οσα χρονια γνωριζομαστε οταν λες μια μπαρουφα δεν σε εχω δει ποτε να λες μια φορα συγγνωμη ....Να σε δω τωρα



Εξαρτάται... Αν η μπαρούφα για την οποία θες να ζητήσω συγγνώμη είναι ότι 1+1=2, όχι, λυπάμαι, δεν θα ζητήσω συγγνώμη...

Πιάσε ένα διακόπτη στα χέρια σου και διάβασε τί γράφει πάνω... Γράφει π.χ. 3Α 125VAC και από κάτω 3A 30VDC. Αλήθεια γιατί με το ίδιο ρεύμα των 3Α στο εναλλασσόμενο μπορεί να μπει σε κύκλωμα των 125V ενώ στο συνεχές μόνο στα 30V, έχεις αναρωτηθεί ποτέ;

Προφανώς όχι. Διότι το τόξο, η σπίθα που πετάει καθώς ανοίγουν οι επαφές, είναι πολύ πιο ισχυρό στο DC απ΄ότι στο AC. Για να μην πετάξει λοιπόν πολύ ισχυρό τόξο, στο DC πρέπει το κύκλωμα να είναι χαμηλότερης τάσεως.

Μάντεψε τώρα τί βάζεις παράλληλα στον διακόπτη αν θες να περιορίσεις το τόξο στο DC...

Τα ανωτέρω αντί συγγνώμης.

Α, για όσους δεν το ξέρετε, η επόμενη απάντηση του Σάκη που φυσικά θα αποδείξει ότι πάλι κάνω λάθος θα είναι: "Εντάξει, κάτσε εκεί που είσαι"...

----------


## Dimpas

Να προσθέσω ακόμα πως και η θερμική καταπόνηση του διακόπτη στα ίδια Αμπερ σε DC είναι μεγαλύτερη απο ότι σε AC.

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, είναι η ίδια (εφόσον βέβαια μιλάμε για RMS τιμή στο AC). Η διαφορά είναι στο τόξο κατά το άνοιγμα των επαφών.

----------


## sakis

Απο εσενα  δεν περιμενα να πεις τιποτα παραπανω και τιποτα παρακατω ...Η απαντηση σου ειναι ως συνηθως να προσπαθησεις να διαστρεβλωσεις αυτα που γραφω ωστε να μπουμε σε μια ατερμονη συζητηση ...Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να σου κανω την χαρη ...Οσοι καταλαβανε καταλαβανε οι υπολοιποι μπορουν να συνεχισουν να διαβαζουν αυτα που γραφεις ....

----------


## FILMAN

Γι αυτό παραθέτω αυτούσια αυτά που γράφεις (κατευθείαν με quote), για να τα διαστρεβλώνω.

----------


## JOUN

H αληθεια παντως ειναι οτι ειχαν λειψει αυτες οι αψιμαχιες μεταξυ Φιλιππου-Σακη στο φορουμ,δεν συμφωνειτε;

----------

micalis (05-04-13)

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι........

----------


## spiroscfu

> *αλλο ενα νημα της μαλακιας .... τι πραματα ειναι  αυτα και που τα βρηκατε ??? ασφαλοδιακοπτης Ραγας ??? που πας ρε  Καραμητρο ??/ Πυκνωτες αποφυγης σπινθιρισμου στο συνεχες ρευμα ??? Πατε  καλα ??? κανα βιβλιαρακι παιζει ???τουρμπισμενος  διακοπτης ???? τι αλλο  πια ???  ελεος δηλαδη τι μαλακιες ειναι αυτες ???*
> 
> Η μονη πιθανοτητα να λειωσει ο διακοπτης ειναι να εχει συνδεθει λαθος  και να περναει ολο το ρευμα μεσα απο αυτο . δεν ειναι κακο να εχει κανει  καποιος ενα λαθος αρκει να το παραδεχτει . 
> 
> *Οι πυκνωτες πανω στους διακοπτες μπαινουν μονο σε εναλασσομενο ρευμα* 
> *
> οι διοδοι μπαινουν σε ρελεδες μονο οταν αυτοι οδηγουνται απο τρανσιστορ  οπου η αναστροφη ταση που παραγει το πηνιο μπορει να καταστρεψει τον  ημιαγωγο αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση να λιωσει η να καταστρεψει εναν  διακοπτη* μια και το ρευμα που περναει απο μεσα ειναι το ιδιο και πρεπει ο  διακοπτης να το αντεχει .... Για τον διακοπτη εαν το ρευμα ειναι ορθο η  αναστροφο ειναι αδιαφορο ενω για τον ημιαγωγο κααστροφικο ...
> 
> 
> *χαλια μαυρα ...τιποτα αλλο*



Υποθέτω πως αναφέρεσαι σε όλους μας, τι να πω και εγώ με τον φίλιππο συμφωνώ.

Διάβασε λίγο ξανά τη έχεις γράψει και ψάξτο καλύτερα, μπορεί να εκπλαγείς.

----------


## nestoras

> τωρα ...ειμαστε κομπλε !!!
> 
> Το παραδειγμα που αναφερεις ειναι ως συνηθως του πανασχετου φιλλιπε  και ως συνηθως θα φαμε τα συκωτια μας να σου εξηγησουμε τι κανεις λαθος ...
> 
> Η πλατινα ανοιγοκλεινει σε συχνοτητα απο 400 μεχρι πχ 4000 το λεπτο ... στην εξοδο της υπαρχει ενα πηνιο  το οποιο υποθετω οτι γνωριζεις την συμπεριφορα του ...
> 
> Οποτε ναι μεν το κυκλωμα αυτο μπορει να τροφοδοτηται απο μπαταρια συνεχους αλλα με το ανοιγοκλεισμα της πλατινας και την αναστροφη συμπεριφορα του  πηνιου η πλατινα εχει να διαχειριστει ενα ξακαθαρα *εναλλασσομενο ρευμα συχνοτητας* απο 400 εως 4000 φορες το λεπτο ...
> 
> 
> Οσα χρονια γνωριζομαστε οταν λες μια μπαρουφα δεν σε εχω δει ποτε να λες μια φορα συγγνωμη ....Να σε δω τωρα



Θα συμφωνήσω με το συνάδελφο FILMAN φυσικά μιας και όπως βλέπω, οι τετραγωνικοί παλμοί θετικής στάθμης βαφτίστηκαν εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα συχνότητας τάδε....
Ο σπινθήρας στο DC θα πεταχτεί είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι... Ο πυκνωτής για την τάση συμπεριφέρεται όπως περίπου και το πηνίο για το ρεύμα. Με απλά λόγια, όπως το πηνίο αντιστέκεται στις απότομες μεταβολές του ρεύματος, έτσι και ο πυκνωτής αντιστέκεται στις απότομες μεταβολές της τάσης. Τι σημαίνει αυτό;
Ότι με τον πυκνωτή απομακρύνουμε τυχόν spikes που θα δημιουργούνταν από την βίαιη μετάβαση του κυκλώματος από κλειστό σε ανοιχτό.
Ακόμη, ο σπινθήρες θα πεταχτούν είτε ανοίξω το κύκλωμα μία φόρα είτε το ανοίξω εκάτο. Απλά σου φαίνεται στο μάτι πιο έντονο επειδή δεν προλαβαίνει να γίνει η σβέση του προηγούμενο στις μεγάλες συχνότητες.

Μιας και είμαι σχετικά καινούριο μέλος στο φόρουμ δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει "live" παλιότερες διαμάχες αλλά παρόλα αυτά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω προς τι τέτοια επιθετικότητα...

Με εκτίμηση.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Καλησπερα ειμαι κατοχως ενος βυτιου(βενζιναδικο) 1500 μοντελο του 78 με τα 4 φαναρια λοιπον καποτε ειχα μια βλαβη την οπια διορθοσα και ξεχασα να ξεγεφυροσω το πηνειο του πολαπλασιαστη ε σε 2 μηνες τις διελυσε τις πλατινες και ας υπαρχει και πυκνωτης παραληλα.προσφατα εφτιαξα τα φωτα ανακατασκευη μονο που στη μεγαλη σκαλα εβαλα ρελε 30α δουλευει κανονικα .τωρα επειδη τα μερικα μεγαλα τρακτες εχουν 24β οχι ολα μερικα, μηπος εκει υπαρχει θεμα δεν μπορεις να περνεις απο την 1 μπαταρια την εντολη και απο την 2 τον ποβολεα υπαρχει διαφορα τασης ετσι μου ειχε πει καποιος η/γος παλιος (συνταξη) αυτα.

----------


## sakis

Σπυρο οπως θες παρτο .... δεν αναφερομαι μονο στις διαφορες βλακειες που γραφτηκαν αναφερομαι και σε ανθρωπους που εχουν καποιες γνωσεις οπως εσυ που "'επιτρεπουν" τετοια   πραγματα να γραφονται ... 

Κατα αλλα αν δεν εχεις καταλαβει η αν δεν εχω περιγραψει σωστα κατι απο τα παραπανω μπορεις να μου το εξηγησεις και ειμαι στην διαθεση σου  να το διατυπωσω καλυτερα ...

Ποσους ενισχυτες εχεις λυσει μεχρι σημερα Σπυρο ??? ποσα αλλα ηχητικα μηχανηματα ?/ ποσες αλλες συσκευες οι οποιες ελεγχουν καποια διαταξη συνεχους με καποιο διακοπτη ?  φανταζομαι εκατονταδες ...βρες μου εστω και μια  η οποια στον διακοπτη συνεχους ρευματος εχει πανω πυκνωτη ...απλα ουτε μια 

Για τον αλλον διαβασμενο που αναφερει """οι τετραγωνικοί παλμοί θετικής στάθμης βαφτίστηκαν εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα συχνότητας τάδε....''' να ανοιξει κανα βιβλιο να δει ποια ειναι η συμπεριφορα ενος πηνιου μετα και πριν την παροχη ρευματος και θα καταλαβει οτι η πλατινα σωστα τροφοδοτηται με συνεχες ρευμα και εχει να διαχειριστει τον παλμο και το φορτιο με την ορθη φορα  αλλα και την αναστροφη ταση με αναστροφη φορα σε σχεση με τον παλμο της τροφοδοσιας  που δημιουργει το πηνιο καθε φορα που τροφοδοτηται και καθε φορα που σβυνει ...

Αυτο δεν ειναι εναλασσομενο ειναι χειροτερα απο εναλασσομενο διοτι περα απο τον ορθο και τον αναστροφο παλμο εχει πληθωρα αρμονικων απο την συμπεριφορα του ιδιου του πολλαπλασιαστη και μαλιστα σε συχνοτικο ευρος τετοιο απο τις 400 φορες το λεπτο που δινει παλμο η πλατινα στο ρελαντι μεχρι τις 2 -3 χιλιαδες σε φουλ στροφες ....Και ΝΑι φιλε μου η συχνοτητα του συγκεκριμενου κυκλωματος και του εναλασσομενου ρευματος  που εχει καλεστει να διαχειριστει η πλατινα ειναι τοση οσες φορες ανοιγει και κλεινει η πλατινα στο λεπτο ομως ...κανε την υποδιαιρεση και εχεις την συχνοτητα ....

Υποθετω οτι καταλαβαινουμε οτι αυτες ειναι οι συνθηκες που εμφανιζονται κατα την λειτουργια της πλατινας ... ασχετα εαν αυτη αρχικα τροφοδοτηται με συνεχες ρευμα ...


Με την ιδια λογικη οπως το πας και εσυ Σπυρο  αν σκεφτεις γιατι στο εναλασσομενο ρευμα δεν μπορουμε να βαλουμε διοδο για να καταπνιξει τα αναστροφα ρευματα που δημιουργει πχ η εναυση ενος μετασχηματιστη  τοτε θα καταλαβεις γιατι δεν εχει απολυτως κανενα νοημανα βαλεις πυκνωτη στις επαφες ενος Διακοπτη που ελεγχει συνεχες ρευμα ...

τελικα ο φιλλιπος τα καταφερε παλι !! Αντι μια φορα να ζητησει συγγνωμη για το λαθος που εκανε και αυτο που εγραψε  σας αφηνει εδω να φαγωνεσται να λαμβανετε θεση στο πλευρο του ενος η του αλλουνου  και ολα τα τραγελαφικα  που εχει ξανα κανει δεκαδες φορες στο παρελθον ...

Μπραβο παιδες !!! περα απο ολα τα υπεροχα εμενα μου αρεσει να ακολυθω την πεπατημενη οποτε αν καποιος βρει σε διακοπτη σε συνεχες ρευμα και ωμικη καταναλωση πυκνωτη στις επαφες να μου το πει να κατεβασω τα βρακια μου στην Ομονοια 

Τα θερμα μου συγχαρητηρια 
Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## sakis

Καπου αναφερθηκε η λεξη επιθετικοτητα .... να το λυσω και αυτο η τουλαχιστον να παραθεσω την αποψη μου ... Ουδεις εχει το αλαθητο ολοι μας θα κανουμε καποιο λαθος σε καποια στιγμη ...Δεκαδες φορες εχω καλεστει να διορθωσω κατι απο τα γραφομενα μου το οποιο ηταν λαθος διοτι δεν καταλαβα σωστα, διοτι δεν διατυπωσα σωστα, διοτι εγραφα βιαστικα ,διοτι δεν διαβασα σωστα αυτα που εγραφε ο απο πανω, διοτι δεν ηξερα διοτι διοτι διοτι διοτι εκανα λαθος βρε αδερφε μου ..

Κανεις δεν θα σου παρει το κεφαλι εαν εδω εχεις κανει λαθος ...ουτε λεφτα θα χασεις ουτε θα σου πεσει η υποληψη ...Το θεμα ειναι να καταλαβεις τι εκανες λαθος και αν θες να εισαι ενταξει γραψε και δυο αραδες του τυπου """συγγνωμη δεν καταλαβα σωστα  ρε παιδια """...

Ο αγαπητος  κατα τα αλλα Φιλλιπος οπου πολλες φορες εχει βοηθησει σε πολλα θεματα  εχει παρουσιασει αξιολογα δικα του αρθρα εχει βοηθησει πολυ κοσμο με θεωρητικη του προσεγγιση  δεν σηκωνει μυγα στο σπαθι του ...Η μαγικη λεξη ειναι ""'εχεις κανει λαθος "" η οποια αρκει να υποθει και μετα αρχιζει ενας αγωνας δρομου οπου με επαγγελματικη προσεγγιση , απιστευτο φιλοτιμο , μοναδικη μαεστρια θα κανει quote  αυτα που αυτος νομιζει , θα διαστρεβωσει τα λεγομενα μου , και θα σταθει σε ενα φραστικο παιχνιδι του τυπου ειπες και ειπα προκειμενου να μην γινει το προφανες ..."""παιδια σορρυ εκανα λαθος """...

Οποτε η επιθετικοτητα ( απο μερους )  στην τυπολατρια , στους γνωστους δογματισμους και σε οποιες φασεις βλεπω τυπους να ""μην σηκωνουν μυγα στο σπαθι τους "'', η προσπαθουν να με ( μας ) εμπλεξουν σε θεωρηματα του κοσμου του  Marlboro ,  απλα και μονο για να μην πουν παιδια σορρυ εκανα λαθος , απο την δικη μου πλευρα οπως ειπα ειναι δεδομενη ....Τοσα χρονια εχω ακουσει την ιδια ιστορια , το ιδιο παιχνιδι δεκα φορες απο τον ιδιο ανθρωπο ...φτανει ...


Το ρευμα που διαχειριζεται η πλατινα ειναι εναλασσομενο μεταβαλομενης συχνοτητας και για αυτο χρειαζεται πυκνωτης για να μην κατστρεφονται οι επαφες πολυ γρηγορα απο τους σπινθηρες και τα αρκ ...τελεια και παυλα ...Το εναλλασσομενο ρευμα δεν κρινεται απο το ποσο ημιτονο ειναι η . Μπορει να ειναι και τετραγωνος η και πολυμορφικος ....παλι εναλασσομενο ειναι ....

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

ναι  υποθετω οτι ακουγωνται αυτες οι αρμονικες απο το ραδιωφονακι ΑΜ (στο δικω μου datsyn) χιλλια συγνωμη αυτο με τα βρακια μου αρεσε χαχαχαχα :Lol:

----------


## nestoras

Αν έχεις καθόλου ελεύθερο χρόνο ρίξε μια ματιά στα παρακάτω links ή ψάξε μόνος σου για *κυκλώματα snubber* και που χρησιμοποιούνται αυτά.
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις συναντήσει τέτοια κυκλώματα που χρησιμοποιούνται για την αποφυγή των spikes στους διακόπτες (ο διακόπτης μπορεί να είναι και τρανζίστορ ή οποιαδήποτο άλλο ηλεκτρονικό διακοπτικό στοιχείο). Στην πιο απλή μορφή είναι ένα κύκλωμα R-C σε σειρά και όλο παράλληλα με τις "επαφές" του διακόπτη.
Το ότι δεν έτυχε να δεις τέτοια συνδεσμολογία δε σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει κι ότι κάποιος δεν την υλοποίησε για να λύσει κάποιο πρόβλημά του...



http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_4/chpt_4/2.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snubber
http://www.daycounter.com/Calculator...lculator.phtml
http://www.edaboard.com/thread66140.html
http://www.google.gr/search?q=simple...w=1920&bih=893

----------


## sakis

> Αν έχεις καθόλου ελεύθερο χρόνο ρίξε μια ματιά στα παρακάτω links ή ψάξε μόνος σου για *κυκλώματα snubber* και που χρησιμοποιούνται αυτά.
> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις συναντήσει τέτοια κυκλώματα που χρησιμοποιούνται για την αποφυγή των spikes στους διακόπτες (ο διακόπτης μπορεί να είναι και τρανζίστορ ή οποιαδήποτο άλλο ηλεκτρονικό διακοπτικό στοιχείο). Στην πιο απλή μορφή είναι ένα κύκλωμα R-C σε σειρά και όλο παράλληλα με τις "επαφές" του διακόπτη.
> Το ότι δεν έτυχε να δεις τέτοια συνδεσμολογία δε σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει κι ότι κάποιος δεν την υλοποίησε για να λύσει κάποιο πρόβλημά του...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_4/chpt_4/2.html
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snubber
> http://www.daycounter.com/Calculator...lculator.phtml
> ...





Απο αυτα που γραφει  στο πρωτο λινκ που ανεβασες 

 The use of snubbers in DC switch circuits is nothing new: automobile  manufacturers have been doing this for years on engine ignition systems,  minimizing the arcing across the switch contact "points" in the  distributor with a small capacitor called a _condenser_.  As any  mechanic can tell you, the service life of the distributor's "points" is  directly related to how well the condenser is functioning. 

      With all this discussion concerning the reduction of switch contact  arcing, one might be led to think that less current is always better for  a mechanical switch.  This, however, is not necessarily so.  It has  been found that a small amount of periodic arcing can actually be good  for the switch contacts, because it keeps the contact faces free from  small amounts of dirt and corrosion.  If a mechanical switch contact is  operated with too little current, the contacts will tend to accumulate  excessive resistance and may fail prematurely!  This minimum amount of  electric current necessary to keep a mechanical switch contact in good  health is called the _wetting current_


Στο δευτερο λινκ που ανεβασες

Snubbers are frequently used in electrical systems with an inductive load where the sudden interruption of current flow leads to a sharp rise in voltage across the current switching device, in accordance with Faraday's law. This transient can be a source of electromagnetic interference  (EMI) in other circuits. Additionally, if the voltage generated across  the device is beyond what the device is intended to tolerate, it may  damage or destroy it. The snubber provides a short-term alternative  current path around the current switching device so that the inductive  element may be discharged more safely and quietly. Inductive elements  are often unintentional, but arise from the current loops implied by  physical circuitry. While current switching is everywhere, snubbers will  generally only be required where a major current path is switched, such  as in power supplies. Snubbers are also often used to prevent arcing across the contacts of relays and switches and the electrical interference and welding/sticking of the contacts that can occur.

*RC snubbers*  

 RC snubbers


 A simple snubber uses a small resistor (R) in *series* with a small capacitor (C). This combination can be used to suppress the rapid rise in voltage across a thyristor,  preventing the erroneous turn-on of the thyristor; it does this by  limiting the rate of rise in voltage (dV/dt) across the thyristor to a  value which will not trigger it. An appropriately-designed RC snubber  can be used with either DC or AC loads. This sort of snubber is commonly used with inductive loads such as electric motors.  The voltage across a capacitor cannot change instantaneously, so a  decreasing transient current will flow through it for a small fraction  of a second, allowing the voltage across the switch to increase more  slowly when the switch is opened. Determination of voltage rating can be  difficult owing to the nature of transient waveforms, and may be  defined simply by the power rating the snubber components and the  application. RC snubbers can be made discretely and are also built as a  single component.


Απο το τριτο λινκ που ανεβασες 

Driving inductive loads with transistor switches,       whether they be flyback transformers, relays or motors often result in the       high voltage resonant spikes when the coils are interrupted from their       current current source by the transistor.  There are various ways of       mitigating these undesirable spikes which cause component failures and EMI       issues.  The most common approach is to use snubber circuits.         This engineering tutorial article not only explains common snubber       circuits but provides several design calculators, that make snubber design       easy.  



Απο το πεμπτο λινκ που ανεβασες ειναι ολα εφαρμογες εναλασσομενου .... ντιμμερ και τραικ η θυριστορ  η εφαρομγες συνεχους διακοπτικες που επισης οδηγανε μετασχηματιστες και αρα ΕΠΑΓΑΩΓΙΚΑ φορτια ....


Κατι αλλο ???

----------


## sakis

Πουθενα σε οτι ανεβασες δεν ανφερεται χρηση snuber  σε ωμικο φορτιο

----------


## nestoras

Προφανώς το φορτίο του διακόπτη είναι επαγωγικό!!!
Ο διακόπτης δίνει "εντολή" στο τύλιγμα του ρελέ (ελπίζω να μην διαφωνήσουμε στο ότι το τύλιγμα είναι επαγωγικό φορτίο).

----------


## spiroscfu

Το φορτίο δεν είναι ωμικό αλλά επαγωγικό (ρελές)

πχ.
Capture.JPG
στο παραπάνω όταν ανοίξει ο διακόπτης στα άκρα αυτού θα εμφανιστούν  αρκετές εκατοντάδες βολτ  (ανάλογα την αυτεπαγωγή του τυλίγματος  διέγερσης)

Capture1.JPG
σε αυτό κόβουμε την αρνητική τάση με την χρήση της διόδου

Capture2.JPG
και σε αυτό "βραχυκυκλώνουμε" την αρνητική υπέρταση με το θετικό της τροφοδοσίας.



Κατά το άνοιγμα του διακόπτη (λόγο της αυτεπαγωγής του πηνίου διέγερσης  του ρελέ) θα εμφανιστεί μια τάση μικρότερης ισχύος (φυσικά) άλλα  ανάστροφης πολικότητας και μερικών εκατοντάδων βολτ (ανάλογα τον ρελέ  και τον χρόνο).

Από τα παραπάνω λοιπόν βλέπουμε πως σε κάποιες καταστάσεις η ανάστροφη τάση μπορεί να γίνει αρκετά μεγάλη,
τώρα το θέμα μας δεν είναι στην ισχύ (όπως ανάφερθηκε θα είναι σαφώς  μικρότερη από την αρχική της ορθή φοράς) αλλά η ανάστροφη τάση, 
αυτή λοιπόν δεν θα λιώσει τον διακόπτη αλλά μπορεί ΑΝΕΤΑ να τον καταστήσει μην λειτουργικό (λόγο του τόξου).  

Για να αποφύγουμε την ανάστροφη τάση του επαγωγικού φορτίου χρησιμοποιούμε κυκλώματα snubber (όπως είπε και ο Παναγιώτης)


δες και αυτό που σου έγραψε ο φίλιππας




> Πιάσε ένα διακόπτη στα χέρια σου και διάβασε τί γράφει πάνω... Γράφει  π.χ. 3Α 125VAC και από κάτω 3A 30VDC. Αλήθεια γιατί με το ίδιο ρεύμα των  3Α στο εναλλασσόμενο μπορεί να μπει σε κύκλωμα των 125V ενώ στο συνεχές  μόνο στα 30V, έχεις αναρωτηθεί ποτέ;
> 
> Προφανώς όχι. Διότι το τόξο, η σπίθα που πετάει καθώς ανοίγουν οι  επαφές, είναι πολύ πιο ισχυρό στο DC απ΄ότι στο AC. Για να μην πετάξει  λοιπόν πολύ ισχυρό τόξο, στο DC πρέπει το κύκλωμα να είναι χαμηλότερης  τάσεως.

----------


## kanivallos

Αθάνατοι Έλληνες!!
Ο δημιουργός του ποστ βρήκε τη λύση στο πρόβλημα του (ο διακόπτης καίγεται λόγω της θερμοκρασίας της ενδεικτικής λυχνίας, για παρατεταμένο χρονικό διάστημα) αλλά οι σελίδες του ποστ αυξάνονται και πληθύνονται λόγω "εγωκεντρισμού"

Δεν κατέχω τις γνώσεις των πρωταγωνιστών συγγραφέων, ξέρω όμως ότι ο "σοφότερος" υποχωρεί μόλις αντιληφθεί το ανούσιο της αντιπαράθεσης.
Βέβαια ΟΛΑ τα αναγραφόμενα είναι πηγή γνώσεων (ή προβληματισμού αν θέλετε, αλλά πάλι προβληματισμός=ψάξιμο, ξεσκόνισμα..άρα γνώση)
αρκεί να ειπώνονται με επιχειρήματα και σε *ήπι**ους* τόνους.

----------


## sakis

@ Nestoras 
Σαφως και το φορτιο ειναι επαγωγικο εφοσον ειναι πηνιο  σαφως ομως ειναι τοσο μικρο που εινι παγερα αδιαφορο 

@Spyros cfu 
Σπυρο δεν βρισκω κανεναν λογο να διαφωνησω σε αυτα που εχεις γραψει και εχεις ανεβασει Ομως η ερωτηση που σου εκανα αν θυμασαι ειναι τελειως διαφορετικη : Η ερωτηση ηταν εαν πουθενα εχεις δει *πρακτικη εφαρμογη*  σε ολα αυτα που γραφεις ...πχ σε εναν ενισχυτη , σε ενα κασσετοφωνο 12 βολτ σε μια αλλη συκευη που ελεγχει καποια ταση 12 βοτ συνεχες για παραδειγμα και να χρησιμοποιει τετοια τεχνολογια ...Ενα αυτοκινητο για παραδειγμα .

@Χρηστος ( κανιβαλος ) Συστασεις* για ήπι**ους* τόνους απο εναν ανθρωπο που γραφτηκε στο φορουμ προχτες με το ονομα κανιβαλος ?? Μπααααα δεν νομιζω 


Τωρα για μια ακομα φορα παραθετω την αποψη μου οτι ο δημιουργος του νηματος εκανε λαθος και εβαλε τον διακοπτη στο φορτιο και οχι τον ρελε και δεν θελει για τους δικους του λογους να πει τι εγινε ( η απλα απολαμβανει ολα τα υπεροχα που γραφονται ) Εαν εγω ειχα την παραμικρη υποψια για το λαμπακι και τα αλλα υπεροχα θα πηγαινα στο μαγαζι θα αγοραζα εναν διακοπτη θα του εδινα μια ταση απλα για να αναψει το λαμπακι και ενα τελικα ενα λαμπακι 0,2 βατ ειναι ικανο να καψει τον διακοπτη και μαλιστα να τον λειωσει τοτε θα τον κοπαναγα στο κεφαλι αυτου που μου τον πουλησε ...


Αυτα ....

----------


## sakis

Ακομα και η κορνα του αυτοκινητου η οποια ειναι ενα εξαιρετικα επαγωγικο φορτιο και επισης τραβαει αρκετα αμπερακια κατα την λειτουργια της  η οποια σε πολυ παλια αυτοκινητα ηταν κατευθειαν πανω σε διακοπτη  ενω στα συχρονοτερα ειναι πανω σε ρελε  σε καμμια απο τις δυο περιπτωσεις  και τοτε και σημερα δεν εχει χρησιμοποιηθει καποια μεθοδος καταπνιξης σπινθηρα  μια και ο συγκεκριμενος σπινθηρας μακροπροθεσμα θα καταστρεψει σιγουρα  μεν τις επαφες του διακοπτη  αλλα αν σκεφτει καποιος οτι η κορνα τελικα δεν δουλευει και τοσο συχνα και οτι τον κατασκευαστη σαφως και δεν τον ενδιαφερει να ζησει ο ρελες του 100 χρονια ...


Η προσεγγιση του φιλλιπου πολλες φορες ηταν ιδια  ...προσπαθησε να γαντζωθει στο οτι ενα και μονο 2Ν3055 μπορει ανετα να παραγει εργο 10Α χωρις να καει μονο που αυτο δεν εχει απολυτως καμμια εφαρμογη...Φυσικα ο Φιλιπος εχει δικιο ...θεωρητικα. Στην πραξη αυτο που λεει ομως ειναι ανεφαρμοστο , απιστευτα κοστοβορο , ανσφαλες , οριακο , δεν ειναι η πεπατημενη δεκαδων κατασκευαστων και δεν εχει απολυτως καμμια πρακτικη εφαρμογη  ουτε τοτε ...ουτε στις μερες μας .

 Η θεωρια σου Σπυρο εχει βαση ,,,στην πραξη ομως τα πραγματα δεν ειναι ετσι ...Στη θεωρια ζουνε οι μαθητες εμεις στην πραξη βγαζουμε με αυτα καθε μερα το μεροκαματο Σπυρο ....Και τα δυο ειναι εξισου απαραιτητα  το να γαντζωθεις ομως στο ενα η στο αλλο μονο και μονο για να μην υποστεις το οτι εχεις κανει λαθος ειναι το τελικο νοημα ...

----------


## kanivallos

Αγαπητέ Σάκη, δεν αμφιβάλλω για το εύρος των γνώσεων σου. Άλλωστε εσύ είσαι επαγγελματίας και εγώ απλός χομπίστας.
Αρκετές φορές όμως και δίκιο να έχουμε το χάνουμε (τουλάχιστον στην τελική εντύπωση) ίσως από βεβιασμένη συμπεριφορά μας.
Η άποψη μου ήταν καθαρά κοινωνικού χαρακτήρα. Ας μη λησμονούμε ότι σε κάθε ποστ γράφουν 5 αλλά τα διαβάζουν 100!
Το να μετριάσουμε τα πνεύματα πιστεύω ότι είναι σώφρων κανόνας και δεν εξαρτάται ούτε από την παλαιότητα των μελών ούτε από το νικ νέιμ μας.

----------


## sakis

Ουτε εγω αμφιβαλω για τις ποιοτητες σου ως ανθρωπος εξαλου ουτε καν σε γνωριζω  αλλα θεωρω  οτι nik names  οπως κανιβαλος , καγκουρας ψωλιαγκουρας και μαστρομητσαρας  και εγω δεν ξερω τι απλα στερουνται σοβαροτητας  Εχω κανει επανειλημενα την προταση μου στην διαχειριση ωστε να μην επιτρεπει τετοια πραγματα  η τσπ να τα περναει καποιον ελεγχο αλλα μαλλον δεν εχει ακουστει ...

Αν διαβασεις αυτα που γραφω θα δεις οτι πρωτα εγω αρπαζω ευκαιριες για ενα καλο καλαμπουρι η με το να πειραξω καποιον με αυτα που γραφω ομως αυτο ειναι απλα ενα καλαμπουρακι    απο κατω ακολουθουν και δεκα λεξεις που αφορουν ουσιαστικα το θεμα ...

Νομιζω οτι τα Nik  αυτου του τυπου ριχνουν την ποιοτητα  του φορουμ ....Προσωπικα αισθανομαι πολυ περιεργα να μιλαω με καποιον Κανιβαλο η καποιον Μαουνα ( Ο φιλος μου πανος νομιζω αιτηθηκε και το εφιαξε απλα και ομορφα σε panos )

----------


## geostrom

> *αλλο ενα νημα της μαλακιας* .... τι πραματα ειναι αυτα και που τα βρηκατε ??? ασφαλοδιακοπτης Ραγας ??? που πας ρε Καραμητρο ??/ Πυκνωτες αποφυγης σπινθιρισμου στο συνεχες ρευμα ??? Πατε καλα ??? κανα βιβλιαρακι παιζει ???τουρμπισμενος  διακοπτης ???? τι αλλο πια ???  ελεος δηλαδη τι μαλακιες ειναι αυτες ???
> 
> Η μονη πιθανοτητα να λειωσει ο διακοπτης ειναι να εχει συνδεθει λαθος και να περναει ολο το ρευμα μεσα απο αυτο . δεν ειναι κακο να εχει κανει καποιος ενα λαθος αρκει να το παραδεχτει . 
> 
> Οι πυκνωτες πανω στους διακοπτες μπαινουν μονο σε εναλασσομενο ρευμα 
> 
> οι διοδοι μπαινουν σε ρελεδες μονο οταν αυτοι οδηγουνται απο τρανσιστορ οπου η αναστροφη ταση που παραγει το πηνιο μπορει να καταστρεψει τον ημιαγωγο αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση να λιωσει η να καταστρεψει εναν διακοπτη μια και το ρευμα που περναει απο μεσα ειναι το ιδιο και πρεπει ο διακοπτης να το αντεχει .... Για τον διακοπτη εαν το ρευμα ειναι ορθο η αναστροφο ειναι αδιαφορο ενω για τον ημιαγωγο κααστροφικο ...
> 
> 
> χαλια μαυρα ...τιποτα αλλο





Εγώ πάντως σαν αναγνώστης βρίσκω λίγο άσχημο αυτό  παρά το nickname οπουδήποτε , ενώ έχεις δίκιο Σακι αλλα έχεις λίγο απότομο τρόπο στο να το διατυπώνεις για να γίνει δεκτικός ο άλλος πρώτα πρέπει να τον ανοίξεις αλλιώς και άδικο να έχω αν μου το πεις με τον χειρότερο τρόπο δεν θα το παραδεχτώ .

----------


## sakis

Κανενα απολυτως προβλημα Ο αγαπητος Χρηστος ""τονιζει "' την θεση του  και πιθανον την αποψη του ( Υποθετω)  με ενα συγκεκριμενο νικ Ο αγαπητος  Φιλλιπος συνηθως παιρνει θεση στο θεμα απο την δικη του σκοπια  συνηθως τυπολατρικη και θεωρητικη ( κατα την αποψη μου παντα ) και εγω παιρνω την θεση μου  στο θεμα επισης με τον συγκεκριμενο τροπο μονο που  αν ρωτας την γνωμη μου για εμενα σε αυτο το συγκεκριμενο θεμα μαλλον προς ρεαλιστη θα με εκρινα παρα προς βρωμοστομο ...

Φιλικα
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## sakis

PS 
Επειδη τυχαινει να ειμαι μελος και σε αλλα φορουμ που και εκει εχουν να κανουν με τετοια αντιστοιχα θεματα αλλα σοβαροτερα και αλλα οχι μπορω με μεγαλη σιγουρια να σε πληροφορησω οτι τετοια θεματα , με τετοιου ειδους αντιμετωπιση , αλλα και γραμμενα απο μελη που εχουν τετοια νικ , η τετοιες αποψεις  η δεν υπαρχουν καθολου  η απλα αν τυχον εμφανιστουν  υπαρχει παγερη αδιαφορια και δεν παιρνουν παραπανω απο μια απαντηση . 

Αυτου του ειδους η χαλαροτητα του να γραφουν διαφοροι ασχετοι διαφορες ασχετοσυνες(με την υποσημειωση οτι εγω το δοκιμασα και παει μια χαρα  )  και επιπλεον να το κανουν αυτο δηλωνωντας mhtsaras ,μαστρομηνας , καγκουρας  και ολα οσα  extreme nik  εχουμε δει συμβαινει ΜΟΝΟ ΕΔΩ . 

Καποια  στιγμη σκεφτηκα να αρχισω να μαζευω τα μαργαριταρια και ισως να εκδωσω ενα βιβλιο που να τα εχει μεσα και να βγαλω τρελλο μεροκαματο απο αυτη την ιστορια ....Περα απο το καλαμπουρι ομως οταν μπαινεις μεσα να εξηγησεις στον μητσαρα οτι ειναι κινδυνος να βγαζει την γειωση απο την σομπα γιατι του ριχνει τον ρελε , στον  αλλο οτι ενα 7812 που οδηγει την βαση απο ενα  2Ν3055  χωρις αναδραση απο την εξοδο δν ειναι σταθεροπιημενο τροφοδοτικο, Στον Φιλλιπο οτι ναι μεν θεωρητικα ενα 2Ν3055 μπορει να δουλεψει με 10Α φορτιο αλλα αυτο πρακτικα ειναι ανεφικτο ...


Και η απαντηση που παιρνεις ειναι Οχι εγω το δοκιμασα και δουλευει  ειναι σαφες οτι οι ανοχες μερικων ανθρωπων  εξαντλουνται πιο ευκολα απο καποιων αλλων ...

Αυτα

----------


## bchris

Σ`αυτο με τα aliases δεν συμφωνω.

Καθολου ομως.

Αλλωστε δεν ειναι τιποτα παραπανω απο οτι λεει ακριβως το ονομα του alias.
Σαφως και μεσα απο αυτο το alias καποιοι εκφραζουν πεποιθησεις ζωης, αλλη κανουν το καλαμπουρι τους...
Αλλοι μποροι να εχουν το συγκεκριμενο alias γιατι τους θυμιζει την πρωτη τους γκομενα κλπ.

Οσο ελευθερος ειναι ο καθενας να διαλεξει ενα οποιοδηποτε alias για τον εαυτο του, τοσο ελευθεροι ειμαστε κι ολοι οι υπολοιποι να τον λαβουμε σοβαρα ή οχι...

Πολυ λαδι και τηγανιτα τιποτα, IMHO.

----------


## kanivallos

Τι πιό ρατσιστικό από το να βάζεις ταμπέλες στον άλλον για το ψευδώνυμο του...
αλλά και τι άτιμο (αν και νόμιμο) να αυτοδιαφημίζεσαι μέσα σε ένα φόρουμ προκαλώντας! 

SERVICE ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ  ΙΑΠΩΝΙΚΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΗΧΟΥ 
east_electronics@yahoo.gr
www.eastelectronics.gr επισκευη ενισχυτη , επισκευη ενισχυτων , επισκευη

----------


## bchris

> Τι πιό ρατσιστικό από το να βάζεις ταμπέλες στον άλλον για το ψευδώνυμο του...
> αλλά και τι άτιμο (αν και ηθικό) να αυτοδιαφημίζεσαι μέσα σε ένα φόρουμ προκαλώντας! 
> 
> SERVICE ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ  ΙΑΠΩΝΙΚΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΗΧΟΥ 
> east_electronics@yahoo.gr
> www.eastelectronics.gr επισκευη ενισχυτη , επισκευη ενισχυτων , επισκευη



Ενταξει αδερφε, την ταμπελα την εβαλες μονος σου.
Κατσε ντε εσυ διαλεξες το kanivallos. Ετσι δεν ειναι ? Δεν σου εβαλε κανα πιστολι στον κροταφο κανεις....

----------


## spiroscfu

> Σαφως και το φορτιο ειναι επαγωγικο εφοσον ειναι πηνιο  σαφως ομως ειναι τοσο μικρο που εινι παγερα αδιαφορο



Δεν θα το έλεγα έχουν φερίτη (ηλεκτρομαγνήτης) και επίσης μεγάλη αντίσταση (ψιλό σύρμα),
αυτά φτιάχνουν ένα μεγάλο πηνίο 





> Σπυρο δεν βρισκω κανεναν λογο να διαφωνησω σε αυτα που εχεις γραψει και  εχεις ανεβασει Ομως η ερωτηση που σου εκανα αν θυμασαι ειναι τελειως  διαφορετικη : Η ερωτηση ηταν εαν πουθενα εχεις δει *πρακτικη εφαρμογη*   σε ολα αυτα που γραφεις ...πχ σε εναν ενισχυτη , σε ενα κασσετοφωνο 12  βολτ σε μια αλλη συκευη που ελεγχει καποια ταση 12 βοτ συνεχες για  παραδειγμα και να χρησιμοποιει τετοια τεχνολογια ...Ενα αυτοκινητο για  παραδειγμα



Φυσικά Σάκη αν κάπου χρειάζεται (το θεώρησα αυτονόητο γιαυτό δεν έγραψα κάτι πάνω σε αυτό)



Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια να το αναπτύξω θεωρητικά (αν μου βγει σωστό  :Angel: ),
έχω ένα ρελεδάκι με πηνίο 12VDC/257Ω που οι επαφές του αντέχουν 5Α στα 250V σε εναλλασσόμενο ή 5Α στα 24V σε συνεχές (αναφέρθηκε προηγουμένως για ποιο λόγο υπάρχει αυτή η διαφορά) και XL του πηνίου του ίση με 360mH.
Το ρεύμα που θα διαπεράσει το πηνίο διέγερσης λοιπόν θα είναι 12/275=43mA, αν τώρα τροφοδοτήσουμε τον ρελέ με μια αντίσταση 10Ω, το πηνίο του θα αποκτήσει το πλήρες μαγνητικό πεδίο του σε χρόνο 5TC (με το TC εννοώ την time constant L/R)
δηλ. σε χρόνο 0,36/10=36mS αν μετά από 36mS ή 5 ημέρες ανοίξουμε τον διακόπτη τότε στα άκρα του πηνίου θα εμφανιστεί μια τάση ανάλογη του φορτίου (αν υπάρχει) που αυτή θα πρέπει να ρίξει το αποθηκεύμενο ρεύμα του πηνίου στα 0Α.

Αφού όμως εμείς δεν έχουμε κάποιο φορτίο παράλληλα στον διακόπτη (snubber, δίοδο, πυκνωτή, αντίσταση ή ότιδήποτε άλλο) τότε θα δεί σαν αντίσταση φορτίου τα gap του διακόπτη (ας πούμε 1ΜΩ),
σε αυτήν την περίπτωση λοιπόν σε χρόνο 1Τ (ή L/R) η τάση θα ανέβει τόσο όσο χρειαστεί για να περάσουν μέσα από αυτόν το 33% του αρχικού ρεύματος ή 0,043*0,33=14mA και σε τάση 0,014*1000000=14000V  :Rolling Eyes:  (πολλά μου φαίνονται αλλά συνεχίζω),
φυσικά αυτή η τάση είναι αρκετά μεγάλη και έτσι θα ιονιστή ο αέρας και θα πέσει αρκετά (σε μερικές εκαντοντάδες βολτ).


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστοί οι υπολογισμοί μου αλλά καταλαβαίνεις πως οι ανάστροφες υπερτάσεις είναι αρκετά μεγάλες (που εξαρτούνται από διάφορους παράγοντες) και έτσι είναι πολύ εύκολο να καταστραφεί ένας διακόπτης (αν και δεν είναι ημιαγωγός).
φυσικά αν ο διακόπτης αναφέρει που μπορεί να διακόψει την συγκεκριμένη τάση,ρεύμα δεν χρειάζεται να βάλουμε κάτι επιπλέον πάνω σε αυτόν.

----------


## sakis

Σπυρο αυτη τηνν στιγμη κανεις οτι και ο Φιλλιπος  αποφευγεις να απαντησεις την πραγματικη ερωτηση : ΚΑΛΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ   εχεις να μας δειξεις ενα παραδειγμα εφαρμογης στην πραξη ???

----------


## geostrom

*Λειτουργία [Επεξεργασία]*
Ένας _ηλεκτρονόμος στερεάς κατάστασης_, ο οποίος δεν έχει κινούμενα μέρη
Όταν ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα διαρρέει το πηνίο του ηλεκτρονόμου, το παραγόμενο μαγνητικό πεδίο έλκει έναν οπλισμό που είναι μηχανικά συνδεδεμένος σε μια κινούμενη επαφή. Έτσι, η κινούμενη επαφή είτε συνδέεται με μια σταθερή επαφή είτε αποσυνδέεται από τη σταθερή επαφή. Μόλις το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα στο πηνίο διακοπεί, ο οπλισμός επιστέφει στη θέση ηρεμίας του εξαιτίας μιας δύναμης επαναφοράς, που είναι ίση με το ήμισυ της μαγνητικής. Η δύναμη επαναφοράς παρέχεται συνήθως από ένα ελατήριο, αλλά και η βαρύτητα χρησιμοποιείται συχνά σε βιομηχανικούς εκκινητές μηχανών. Η μεταβολή τηςμαγνητικής ροής στο πηνίο γεννά ένα ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, το λεγόμενο "επαγωγικό", που έχει αντίθετη φορά από εκείνο που παρέχεται στο πηνίο. Για τη λειτουργία του πηνίου και τη μετακίνηση των επαφών απαιτείται σχετικά μεγάλη ένταση ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, αλλά - μόλις ο οπλισμός κλείσει - το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα που απαιτείται για να κρατήσει τον οπλισμό κλειστό είναι ένα μικρό κλάσμα του αρχικού, τυπικά το 1/10. Οι ηλεκτρονόμοι κατασκευάζονται για να λειτουργούν γρήγορα. Σε μια εφαρμογή χαμηλής τάσης, αυτό γίνεται για τη μείωση του θορύβου. Σε μια εφαρμογή υψηλής τάσης ή υψηλής έντασης ρεύματος, αυτό γίνεται για τη μείωση των σπινθηρισμών (ηλεκτρικών εκφορτίσεων μορφής τόξου).
*Εάν το πηνίο διεγείρεται με συνεχές (DC) ρεύμα, ανεξάρτητα από το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα που ρέει διαμέσου των επαφών, μια δίοδος μπαίνει συνήθως παράλληλα με το πηνίο.* Όταν το πηνίο διεγείρεται, αποκαθίσταται ένα μαγνητικό πεδίο. Όταν το πηνίο αποδιεγείρεται, το καταρρέον μαγνητικό πεδίο δημιουργεί μια αιχμή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος που θα μπορούσε να βλάψει το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα. Αν το πηνίο διεγείρεται με εναλλασσόμενο (AC) ρεύμα, ένα μικρό χάλκινο δαχτυλίδι πτυχώνεται στο άκρο του σωληνοειδούς πηνίου. Το εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα μηδενίζεται 100 φορές το δευτερόλεπτο. Σε κάθε χρονική στιγμή μηδενισμού, δεν υπάρχει καμιά μαγνητική δύναμη που να συγκρατεί τις επαφές κλειστές. Το μικρό χάλκινο δαχτυλίδι παρέχει ένα μικρό ρεύμα εκτός φάσεως που καλείται _shadow pole (σκιώδης πόλος)_. Το άθροισμα του εναλλασόμενου ρεύματος και του _shadow pole_ εξασφαλίζει τη συγκράτηση του οπλισμού στη θέση εμπλοκής σε όλες τις χρονικές στιγμές.
Σε αναλογία με τις λειτουργίες της πρωτότυπης ηλεκτρομαγνητικής συσκευής, ένας _ηλεκτρονόμος στεράς κατάστασης_ κατασκευάζεται με ένα θυρίστορ ή άλλη συσκευή διακοπής στερεάς κατάστασης. Για να επιτευχθεί ηλεκτρική απομόνωση, μια δίοδος φωτοεκπομπής LED χρησιμοποιείται με ένα φωτοτρανζίστορ.



Αυτό Σακι παρόλο που συμφωνώ μαζί σου το βρήκα στο wikipedia και με προβληματίζει θα έλεγα.

----------


## nestoras

Η ανάπτυξη της υψηλής αυτής τάσης που περιγράφεται παραπάνω ωφείλεται στον κανόνα του Lenz (και στα αγγλικα).

----------


## spiroscfu

Όπως είπα και ποιο πρίν





> Φυσικά Σάκη αν κάπου χρειάζεται (το θεώρησα αυτονόητο γιαυτό δεν έγραψα κάτι πάνω σε αυτό)



Φυσικά οι ενισχυτές, κασετόφωνα κτλ. που ανάφερες πλέον έχουν ηλεκτρονικούς και όχι μηχανικούς διακόπτες ή διακόπτουν το εναλλασσόμενο (αλλά μιλάμε για τροφοδότηση επαγωγικού φορτίου και όχι ωμικού χωρητικού ή σύνθετου),
με αυτοκίνητα δεν έχω ασχοληθεί αλλά και εκεί νομίζω πως για την τροφοδοσία επαγωγικών φορτίων ή θα διαθέτουν κατάλληλους διακόπτες ή θα χρησιμοποιούν δίοδο ή snubber.

πχ.
Capture.JPGCapture1.JPG

από ένα pdf που αναφέρεται στους διακόπτες  http://www.bandc.biz/pdfs/Switch_Ratings.pdf
και άλλο ένα http://www.eao.com/global/en/Downloa...tive-Loads.pdf


δες και αυτά http://www.progeny.co.uk/Back-EMF-Suppression.aspx 
http://mrdistribution.co.uk/pdf/diode.pdf

εκεί που έχω δει διoδάκια αντιπαράλληλα με το φορτίο η RC σαν snubber είναι στα reed switch (χρησιμοποιούνται στα actuator),
και φυσικά σε ότι τροφοδοτεί επαγωγικό φορτίο με μικρό σε ισχύ/τάση διακόπτη.
Όταν η τάση δεν είναι συνεχής δεν χρησιμοποιείται διοδάκι άλλα MOV (varistor) ή snubber
http://www.almegcontrols.com/PDF/Reed%20Switch%20Protection%20-%202%20page.pdf
http://www.gemssensors.com/~/media/G.../133702-m.ashx

----------


## ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΟΙΝΙΑΔΕΣ

ΤΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΛΑΘΟΣ  ΞΕΧΝΑ  ΡΕΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΙΧΕΣ , ΒΑΛΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ  ΤΥΠΟΥ  ΣΑΣΙ  15 ΑΜΠΕΡ  ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΕΡΟ ΜΟΝΩΣΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΑΦΕΣ ΜΕ ΘΕΡΜΟΣΥΣΤΕΛΟΜΕΝΟ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙ  ΜΗΝ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ ΧΥΜΑ  ΑΛΛΑ  ΜΕ  
ΑΚΡΟΔΕΚΤΕΣ  ΦΙΣΑΚΙΑ , ΚΑΙ ΘΑ  ΒΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ.

----------


## Panοs

λοιπόν επειδή δεν πίστευα οτι ενα ρελεδακι θα καταφέρει να λιωσει ολοκληρο διακόπτη συνδεσα ενα ρελε 12 βολτ με εναν διακόπτη 220βολτ 12 αμπερ....
εκατσα και ανοιγοκλεινα το διακοπτη για 20 λεπτα και το μονο που κατάφερα ηταν να πιαστεί το χερι μου και να ζεσταθεί το ρελε...
ο διακοπτησ οχι απλα δεν ελιωσε αλλα ουτε καν ζεσταθηκε...

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ ότι είχα να πω το είπα. Τώρα αν κάποιοι Σάκηδες πιστεύουν ότι σε διακόπτες που δουλεύουν σε DC δεν μπαίνει πυκνωτής παράλληλα στις επαφές ή ίσως απαγορεύεται κιόλας να μπει γιατί σε κανένα διακόπτη που δουλεύει σε DC στα 5V και 5mA δεν έχουν δει ποτέ πυκνωτή, ή πιστεύουν ότι σε διακόπτες που δουλεύουν σε AC μπορεί να μπει πυκνωτής γιατί αυτό το βλέπουν παντού (βλέπε χωνευτούς διακόπτες φωτισμού στους τοίχους του σπιτιού σας), ή πιστεύουν ότι το 2Ν3055 δεν αντέχει 10Α και όλοι οι κατασκευαστές του λένε ψέμματα καθώς είναι αδύνατον να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε switching εφαρμογές αφού σε όλο τον κόσμο τα τρανζίστορ μόνο σε ενισχυτές ήχου μπαίνουν, ή πιστεύουν ότι είμαι και υποχρεωμένος (!) να ζητάω από αυτούς συγγνώμη όταν λέω κάτι λάθος (δηλαδή κάτι σωστό που όμως είναι αντίθετο από αυτό που λένε αυτοί), περαστικά τους.

Δυστυχώς η τάση του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ δεν είναι DC, και δεν φταίω εγώ γι αυτό...

----------


## sakis

Μπραβο Φιλιππε ...ευχαριστουμε ...Εγω απο αυτα που γραφεις δεν μπορω να βγαλω νοημα ...Εαν μπορεις δειξε μας μια εφαρμογη πχ σε ενα αυτοκινητο με 12 βολτ σε εναν διακοπτη που να ανοιγει μια ωμικη καταναλωση και να εχει πυκνωτη ..>Σπυρο και εσυ σε παρακαλω μια απο τα ιδια . 


Οσο για τα υποιλοιπα που γραφεις λυπαμαι αλλα εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι θελεις να πεις ( παραμενω ομως να εχω την προθεση αν ακουσω η να μου εξηγησει καποιος )

----------


## sakis

Τελικα τωρα που τα ξανασκεφτηκα  μαλλον τα εχω παρει στα κρανια ...

Δεν καταλαβα ρε μεγαλε και συ Φιλιππε και ο Σπυρος ποια ακριβως ειναι η απαιτηση σας ??? να εννοηθει οτι πρεπει να δεχτουμε την αποψη σας ως δεδομενη για ποιον ακριβως λογο ???

Εγω δεν προβαλω αντιρηση στην σκεψη σας αλλα επαναλαμβανω οτι δεν εχω δει πρακτικη εφαρμογη της  και ενω σας παρακαλεσα και σας προκαλεσα να μου δειξει καποιος απο τους δυο σας εστω και μια πρακτικη εφαρμογη εδω και τοσα ποστ και δεν απανταει κανεις σας ...

Εγω μπορω δεχτω οτι η σκεψη μου ειναι λαθος αλλα εδω που φτασαμε περιμενω καποιος με τον απλο τροπο της πρακτικης εφαρμογης και του παραδειγματος να μου δειξει που εχω κανει λαθος

----------


## FILMAN

> δειξε μας μια εφαρμογη πχ σε ενα αυτοκινητο με 12 βολτ σε εναν διακοπτη που να ανοιγει μια ωμικη καταναλωση και να εχει πυκνωτη



Θα σου πω δέκα μόλις μου δείξεις εσύ μία στην οποία να υπάρχει πυκνωτής σε διακόπτη σε κύκλωμα 12V εναλλασσόμενο. Είσαι τόσο τυφλωμένος που δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι η ισχύς του τόξου έχει άμεση σχέση με την τάση. Όλες οι εφαρμογές πυκνωτή σε διακόπτη που έχεις στο μυαλό σου αφορούν την τάση του δικτύου 220V AC και φυσικά δεν φταίω εγώ που δεν είναι DC για να βλέπαμε αν θα είχε και τότε πυκνωτές.

----------


## sakis

Φιλλιπε σε αυτο που λες εισαι απολυτα σωστος εγω δεν ειπα πουθενα για ταση 12 βολτ και εναλασσομενο , επισης πουθενα δεν ειπα οτι  η ισχύς του τόξου δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με την τάση Σαφως οσο μεγαλωνει η ταση και οσο μεγαλωνει το φορτιο υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να μεγαλωσει το τοξο . 
Επισης σωστα οι εφραμογες που αναφερω εγω αφορουν 220 βολτ  και δεν ειναι θεμα τυφλωσης αλλα προσεγγισης εγω αναφερθηκα σε πυκνωτες που μπαινουν συνηθως σε εφαρμογες 220 βολτ . 

Η ολη ιστορια αρχισε ( αν καταλαβες σωστα ) οταν ειπα οτι η τοποθετηση πυκνωτη στον διακοπτη στην συγκεκριμενη εφαρμογη δεν ειναι ουτε η λυση αλλα ουτε και εχει να προσφερει απολυτως τιποτα .τελος η απουσια του πυκνωτη απο το κυκλωμα  επουδενι δεν μπορει να οδηγησει σε καταστροφη του διακοπτη Οταν αυτος εχει σαν καθηκον αν οπλιζει το πηνιο ενος μικρου ρελε .

----------


## sakis

Παραμενει να υπαρχει η ερωτηση εαν υπαρχει πρακτικη εφαρμογη με πυκνωτες τοξου σε ταση 12 βολτ και καθηκον απλο Ωμικο φορτιο η μικρο επαγωγικο  Αυτο ειναι που  εβαλα την ενσταση μου και εκει εχω τις αντιρησεις μου πουθενα αλλου 

Επισης δεν εχω σκεφτει τι συμβαινει σε συνεχεις τασεις μεγαλου φορτιου /μεγαλης εστω και σχτικα τασης .Δυστυχως μεχρι σημερα στην επαγγελματικη μου καριερα δεν ετυχε να συναντησω κατι τετοι και εκει καλεστηκατε και εσυ και ο Σπυρος να δειξετε μια πρακτικη εφαρμογη

----------


## george Mp

Εγω φτιαξει και εχω δει πινακες και πινακακια ελεγχου και προστασιας σε Η/Ζ στην εταιρεια που δουλευω, πυκνωτακια και διοδακια ουτε εγω βαζω ουτε οι κατασκευαστριες εταιρειες (caterpillar, cummins, general, perkins), διοδο εχει η caterpillar μονο στο solenoid για τα πετρελαια που ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο και πυκνωτη μονο στα δυναμο. Τωρα για το τρακτερ προσωπικα πιστευω οτι εχει ''τραβηξει'' πολυ το θεμα και κατανταει γελειο να λεμε οτι θελει πυκνωτη διοδο και παπα να το διαβασει για να μην καιγεται ο διακοπτης, ή ο διακοπτης ο συγκεκριμενος ειναι της πλακας ή η συνδεσμολογια ειναι λαθος.Ισως επειδη ο διακοπτης ειναι της πλακας να φταιει οπως εχει γραφτει πιο πριν το ενδεικτηκο λαμπακι.Σε πιο παλιους πινακες αυτοματου παραληλησμου βαζανε διοδακια αλλα τα ρελε δεν οπλιζαν απο χειροκινητους διακοπτες αλλα απο ηλεκτρονικες μοναδες ελεγχου.

----------


## FILMAN

> Φιλλιπε σε αυτο που λες εισαι απολυτα σωστος εγω δεν ειπα πουθενα για ταση 12 βολτ και εναλασσομενο , επισης πουθενα δεν ειπα οτι  η ισχύς του τόξου δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με την τάση Σαφως οσο μεγαλωνει η ταση και οσο μεγαλωνει το φορτιο υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να μεγαλωσει το τοξο . 
> Επισης σωστα οι εφραμογες που αναφερω εγω αφορουν 220 βολτ  και δεν ειναι θεμα τυφλωσης αλλα προσεγγισης εγω αναφερθηκα σε πυκνωτες που μπαινουν συνηθως σε εφαρμογες 220 βολτ . 
> 
> Η ολη ιστορια αρχισε ( αν καταλαβες σωστα ) οταν ειπα οτι η τοποθετηση πυκνωτη στον διακοπτη στην συγκεκριμενη εφαρμογη δεν ειναι ουτε η λυση αλλα ουτε και εχει να προσφερει απολυτως τιποτα .τελος η απουσια του πυκνωτη απο το κυκλωμα  επουδενι δεν μπορει να οδηγησει σε καταστροφη του διακοπτη Οταν αυτος εχει σαν καθηκον αν οπλιζει το πηνιο ενος μικρου ρελε .



Γιατί πρέπει κάθε φορά να χαλιόμαστε για να φτάσουμε σε αυτό το σημείο; Συμπεράσματα λοιπόν:

1) Η ισχύς ή η καταστροφικότητα αν θέλετε ενός τόξου, αυξάνει με την αύξηση της τάσης του κυκλώματος και είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη σε κυκλώματα DC από ότι σε κυκλώματα AC *ίδιας τάσης*.

2) Πυκνωτής μπορεί να μπει παράλληλα στον διακόπτη σε κυκλώματα τόσο AC όσο και DC. Στο AC ο πυκνωτής αυτός θα προκαλέσει την μόνιμη εμφάνιση μιας μικρής τάσης επάνω στο φορτίο μας όταν ο διακόπτης είναι OFF ενώ στο DC δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

3) Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση του τρακτέρ ο σπινθηρισμός που προκαλεί το πηνίο του ρελέ στον διακόπτη που το ελέγχει είναι μάλλον απίθανο να καταστρέψει τον διακόπτη. Αν κάποιος είναι τελειομανής μπορεί να βάλει πυκνωτή παράλληλα στον διακόπτη αλλά τότε είναι πολύ καλύτερα να βάλει δίοδο αντιπαράλληλα στο πηνίο του ρελέ.

----------


## elettronica

Εντέλει αν κατάλαβα καλά ο διακόπτης από το λαμπάκι έλιωσε άλλη ήταν η αίτια . Συνηθίζεται να βάζεις αντιπαράλληλα δίοδο στο πηνίο του ρελε πάντως σε DC καταστάσεις.

----------


## sakis

Ευχαριστουμε για το μαθημα και την ωραια παραγραφοποιηση  Φιλιππε  αλλα να σου θυμησω οτι καποιοι απο εμας εχουν ηδη παει σχολειο και ηδη εφαρμοζουν στην πραξη αυτα που εμαθαν εδω και 25-30 χρονια . 


Το θεμα ειναι οτι ουτε η παραγραφοποιηση , ουτε το μαθημα σε απαλασουν απο την ερωτηση που δεν θελεις να απαντησεις ...

Η ερωτηση ειναι εαν σε εφαρμογη οπου ενας διακοπτης ανοιγει ενα μικρο ρελεδακι χρειαζεται η εχει νοημα πυκνωτης , εαν ειναι κανονονας να χρησιμοποιουμε πυκνωτες σε τετοιες εφαρμογες , και κατα το ποσο το παραδειγμα σου σε οτι αφορα την πλατινα της αναφλεξης ηταν επισης ατυχες ...

Θεωρω δεδομενο οτι αν με καποιο χρειαζοταν να ανοιγοκλεινει ο διακοπτης με τον ρελε για τον προβολεα επι 1000 φορες το λεπτο οπως μια πλατινα σαφως και θα χρειαζοταν πυκνωτης η καποιο αλλο μεσο καταπνιξης  . 

Κατα τα λεγομενα σου μαλλον εχεις κανει λαθος και προφανως συνεχιζει να πρεπει να δηλωσεις την συγγνωμη σου και για αυτο που ειπες αλλα και για την ταλαιπωρια που υποβαλεις τους συφορουμιτες


Τελος μπορει να βολευει διαφορους να λενε για το λαμπακι  εγω παντως εχω αντιθετη αποψη και κατα τα αλλα αυτος που εφιαξε το νημα δεν θελει να μας πει τι εγινε ...Οποτε ολα αυτα εινα ασκησεις επι χαρτου

----------


## FILMAN

GOTO #93...

----------


## sakis

επειδη δεν το αφηνω  και συνεχιζω και το ψαχνω παρολο οτι ως συνηθως ο Φιλλιπος ειναι χαμενος σε καποια θεωρητικη προσεγγιση  και ο Σπυρος μεχρι αυτη την στιγμη δεν εχει καταφερει να μας τεκμηριωσει τα λεγομενα  του σε πρακτικη εφαρμογη  αρχισα να σκεφτομαι εντος η εκτος εισαγωγικων μεγαλυτερα ωμικα και επαγωγικα φορτια τα οποια δουλευουν σε ταση dc  και να προσπαθησω να διερευνησω εαν εκει εχει τοποθετηθει πυκνωτης . 

---Αρχισα απο το αυτοκινητο οπου τα μαλλον σοβαροτερα παραδειγματα ανοιγοκλεισματος επαφων ειναι:
*η μιζα  και το κομπλερ της οπου παιρνουν σημα απο ρελε αλλα πουθενα δεν υπαρχει πυκνωτης ουτε στο κομπλερ ουτε στο ρελε 
*τα φωτα  οπου ειναι μια αρκετα σοβαρη καταναλωση με επισης καιριο σημειο το μπουτον της μεγαλης σκαλας οπου συνηθως χρησιμοπουμε για σινιαλο και αρα αναβοσβυνουν πολλες φορες και μαλλον σε σχετικα γρηγορο χρονικο διαστημα επισης εκει δεν υπαρχει κατι 
*μεγαλη καταναλωση επισης ειναι το βεντιλατερ αλλα ουτε εκει υπαρχει κατι ουτε σοτ ""θερμοστατη "" ουτε και αν αυτο δουλευει σε ρελε 
* μην ξεχναμε τα κλασσικα αλαρμ οπου εκει στα παλιοτερα τουλαχιστον αυτοκινητα ηλεκτρομηχανικη επαφη μπορει και να αναβοσβυνε μια καταναλωση τυπου 4x21W=84W+4x10W=40 GT=124W αρα περιπου 10Α για πολλες συχνα ωρες αλλα ουτε εκει υπαρχει πυκνωτης 

---Ομως ολες αυτες ειναι εφαρμογες σε 12 βολτ οποτε πρεπει να βρω και κατι αλλο 
*Εψαξα λοιπον και βρηκα οτι τα συγκορουομενα στο λουνα παρκ δουλευουν με συνεχες ρευμα 24-42 βολτ  αρα η ταση μεγαλυτερη  και εμαθα οτι εκει υπαρχει στο πενταλ διακοπτης με μανδαλωση και μηχανικο συστημα ωστε να ""καρφωνει "' με ελατηριο την επαφη ωστε να αποφευχθει πατημα τυπου ""περιπου"" που θα οδηγουσε σε μεγαλο σπινθιρισμο αλλα παρολα αυτα ουτε εκει υπαρχει πυκνωτης 
**Επισης εψαξα στα σχεδια  μεγαλου τηλεφωνικου κεντρου ΑΤ&Τ που ειχα εγκαταστησει το 1999 στην  eurobank  το οποιο υποστιριζεται απο 2 σετ μπαταριων 48 βολτ μια και μιλαμε για σχεδον 2,000 εσωτερικα τηλεφωνα τα οποια φορτιζουν απο διακοπτικο τροφοδοτικο  και η λογικη ειναι οτι εχω ενα σετ μπαταριων σε λειτουργια και ενα δευτερο σετ σε φορτιση αλλα για την καλη υγεια των μπαταριων η διαταξη αυτη εναλλασεται  για να προστατευονται οι μπαταριες απο υπερφορτιση  οπου και εκει οι μεταγωγες γινονται με ρελεδες αλλα ουτε εκει υπαρχει πυκνωτης ...

Θα συνεχισω να το ψαχνω ακομα ...μεχρι νεοτερας ...

----------


## FILMAN

Σάκη, ξέχασες να κοιτάξεις για πυκνωτές στους διακόπτες που υπάρχουν στους τοίχους του σπιτιού σου.

----------


## sakis

κανενα σχολιο σε τετοια πραγματα ουτε καν απανταω ( υποβιβαζεις τον εαυτο σου και την συζητηση με τον τροπο που απαντας οχι αυτα που γραφω ) πραγμα το οποιο φυσικα δεν ειναι καινουργιο απο μερους ουτε με ξενιζει .

----------


## FILMAN

Είδες; Δεν σ' απογοήτευσα.

----------


## geostrom

Σε καμιά εφαρμογή auto moto με dc δεν θα βρεις πυκνωτή σε ρελε μην το ψάχνεις Σάκη.

----------


## sakis

ok .. δεν εχω αντιρηση αυτο πλεον το εχω καταλαβει και εγω εξαλου αυτο ειναι αυτο που υποστιρξα απο την αρχη ...Αυτος ειναι κι ο λογος που εχω προσκαλεσει /προκαλεσει τον Σπυρο και τον Φιλιππο αν αιτιολογησουν τηνν απψη τους τεκμηριωνοντας την με πρακτικη εφαρμογη ...

----------


## FILMAN

Συνέχισε το ψάξιμο, πού ξέρεις, κάποιος, κάπου, εδώ και 200 χρόνια που χρησιμοποιείται ο ηλεκτρισμός μπορεί να το έχει κάνει. Έτσι θα καταλάβεις ότι μπορείς να το κάνεις κι εσύ. Τώρα αν εδώ και 200 χρόνια κανένας και πουθενά δεν το έχει κάνει, ε, τότε δεν πετυχαίνει.

----------


## sakis

Να σου θυμησω Φιλιππε οτι εδω δεν ειμαστε εγω και εσυ ...διαβαζει κοσμος , βεβαια αυτοι που καταλαβαινουν ειναι μαλλον λιγοι αλλα δεν εχει και σημασια εμεις στην τελικη το κεφι μας κανουμε αν και κατα βαθος εγω εχω και την προθεση να μαθω και κατι αν γινεται . 

Ευχαριστω που απο μονος σου αναιρεσες  αυτα που εγραψες ... εγω για την θεωρητικη πλευρα του πραγματος θα συνεχισω να το ψαξω λιγο ακομα και θα συνεχισω να γραφω την καθε φορα που βλεπω οτι γραφεις κατι το οποιο  ειναι ανυποστατο η στιριγμενο σε καποια απο τις αγαπημενες σου θεωρητικες τυπολατριες ..


Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## FILMAN

Έλεγα να βάλω ένα μπλε διακόπτη στο πορτατίφ που έχω στο σαλόνι, αλλά μάλλον δεν θα δουλεύει αφού κανένας δεν βάζει μπλε διακόπτες σε πορτατίφ.

Οπότε πάω στην κλασσική λύση του άσπρου διακόπτη...

----------

micalis (19-04-13)

----------


## nestoras

Για να μην ψάχνεις πάρα πολύ για κύκλωμα snubber σε κάποια εφαρμογή είπα να βοηθήσω λίγο κι έτσι έψαξα μέσα στο forum...
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=66986&page=5
(Συννημένες φώτο στο post #41)

Εφαρμογή: έξοδος ανιχνευτή κίνησης
Χρήση snubber: για προστασία των επαφών του ίδιου του ρελέ

Ίδιο δικτύωμα R-C υπάρχει και σε πλακέτα ελέγχου θερμοστάτη-ηλεκτροβάνας. Δε θυμάμαι μάρκα αλλά μπορώ σύντομα να μάθω γιατί έχει πολύ καιρό που έχει γίνει η εγκατάσταση.

Επίσης, κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο αυτά: http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/a...ers/APRC01.jpg

----------


## geostrom

> Για να μην ψάχνεις πάρα πολύ για κύκλωμα snubber σε κάποια εφαρμογή είπα να βοηθήσω λίγο κι έτσι έψαξα μέσα στο forum...
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=66986&page=5
> (Συννημένες φώτο στο post #41)
> 
> Εφαρμογή: έξοδος ανιχνευτή κίνησης
> Χρήση snubber: για προστασία των επαφών του ίδιου του ρελέ
> 
> Ίδιο δικτύωμα R-C υπάρχει και σε πλακέτα ελέγχου θερμοστάτη-ηλεκτροβάνας. Δε θυμάμαι μάρκα αλλά μπορώ σύντομα να μάθω γιατί έχει πολύ καιρό που έχει γίνει η εγκατάσταση.
> 
> Επίσης, κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο αυτά: http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/a...ers/APRC01.jpg



το πηνίο λειτουργει με 24 v αλλά ο πυκνωτής είναι στην έξοδο 220 ac του ρελε που τροφοδοτη μια λάμπα Παναγιώτη

----------


## sakis

ακριβως ....

----------


## GeorgeVita

Δεν ξέρω αν το *OMRON: Safety Precautions for All Automotive Relays* (σελίδα 4) βοηθά ή περιπλέκει το θέμα:



Στις σημειώσεις γράφει για το επάνω σχέδιο (RC παράλληλα με την επαφή/διακόπτη): 




> Load impedance must be much smaller than the CR impedance. Current flows to the inductive load though CR when the contact is open.



Επίσης προτείνει και τον υπολογισμό των τιμών: 




> Optimum C and R values are: C: 0.5 to 1 μF for 1A switching current, R: 0.5 to 1Ω for 1V switching voltage. 
> These values do not always match with the optimum values due to the nature of the load and the dispersion in the relay characteristics.
> Confirm the optimum values through experiment. Capacitor C suppresses the discharge when the contacts are opened, while resistor R limits the current applied when the contacts are closed the next time. Generally, use C whose dielectric strength is 200 to 300 V. If the circuit is used with AC power source, use an AC capacitor (without polarity).



Επειδή αναφέρει "induced" και "current flows to the inductive load"* ίσως* αναφέρεται μόνο στα επαγωγικά φορτία.

----------


## sakis

Επιτελους η πρωτη σωστη πασα στο νημα  ευχαριστω πολυ Γιωργο θα το ψαξω και με αυτο τον τροπο και θα επανελθω 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## spiroscfu

Προχώρησε αρκετά το θέμα.


Σάκη δεν παίζω τον Γιώργο τον πίστεψες με την μια, τους άλλους που τα λέμε από την αρχή τίποτα.

Υγ.
Σου έχω βάλει αρκετά αντίστοιχα pdf στο #83

----------


## xristosxal

> καλησπέρα αγαπητοί. 
> Πριν αρκετό καιρό με φώναξε ένας φίλος να του βάλω ένα προβολέα στο τρακτέρ του, για να τον ανάβει όταν τον πιάνει νύχτα στο χωράφι. 
> Πήγα λοιπόν και του έφτιαξα το παρακάτω κύκλωμα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41167
> και όλα καλά, δούλεψε και ο προβολέας! 
> 
> Πριν από λίγες μέρες που τον ξαναείδα μου είπε ότι ο διακόπτης Δ1, με τον οποίο χειριζόταν τον προβολέα, είχε λιώσει... και δεν δούλευε, πράγμα παράξενο, αφού το μόνο που έκανε και κάνει είναι να διακόπτει κύκλωμα και να ελέγχει το πηνίο του ρελέ που φαίνεται στην παρακάτω εικόνα. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41168
> 
> ...



Εδω φιλε μου η σωστη συνδεσμολογια

----------


## greg-2

μαγκες μια βοηθεια σε μεγαλο τρακτερ οταν αναβει τους προβολεις 
την  10αρα ασφαλεια την καιη αμεσως   την 15αρα μετα απο 
15 λεπτα τη εχουμε εδω??

----------


## dog80

12 ή 24 Volt είναι το τρακτέρ? Οι προβολείς πόσα βάτ ισχύ έχουν?

Εφόσον σου καίει την 15άρα μετά απο τόση ώρα σημαίνει οτι περνούν ελάχιστα παραπάνω απο 15 αμπέρ.

----------


## xsterg

> μαγκες μια βοηθεια σε μεγαλο τρακτερ οταν αναβει τους προβολεις 
> την 10αρα ασφαλεια την καιη αμεσως την 15αρα μετα απο 
> 15 λεπτα τη εχουμε εδω??



συνεργειο θελει. ηλεκτρολογο. πηγες να τσεκαρε το ηλεκτρολογικο συστημα?

----------


## greg-2

το τρακτερ ειναι απο φιλο και ειναι 120 αλογα οποτε μαλον 24v η προβιλης δεν ξερω τα βατ 
σε ηλεκτρολογο πηγε τουλαχιστων 4 φορες για αυτο το προβλημα.

----------


## SV1DB

Οι  λάμπες  είναι  συνήθως   55 έως  60   Watt   εάν  το ηλεκτρικό  σύστημα είναι  12 Volt  τότε  το ρεύμα που θέλουν είναι της τάξεως  των  5 Αmpere  X 2  =  10 A   ,  Εάν είναι   24  Volt   τότε  τα  Ampere  είναι  τα μισα  δηλαδη  2.5  Χ 2  = 5 Α.

Πολλά  οχήματα  έχουν  ρελέδες  που ανάβουν  τα φώτα  όχι απευθείας  μέσω του διακόπτη  για να μην έχουν χονδρά καλώδια.

Άλλα  και  πάλι  τα  10  ή  5  Α  είναι  μικρό ρεύμα  εκτός  και εάν έχει περισσότερα φώτα  και προβολείς.  

Υπάρχει επίσης  μια ιδιαίτερη  συνδεσμολογία  εάν οι  λυχνίες  είναι τύπου ΧΕΝΟΝ  που βάζουν  για μεγαλύτερη  φωτινότητα δεν είναι δύσκολο να δεις  τα   Watt  των λυχνιών  και την μπατταρία  εάν είναι  12 ή 24   Volt.

----------


## greg-2

λοιπον σωρη για την καθηστεριση,  εχουμε 12v μπαταρια  4 πρωβολης τον
55w   την 10αρα την καιη με το πατημα του διακοπτη  την 15αρα σε 30 λεπτα 
και 20αρα να βαλει την καιη.
αυτο αρχισε πριν ενα χρονο  πρωτα ολα ηταν ενταξη.
εβγαλα τον ρελε και εβαλα αλλον παλλη τα ιδια.

----------


## sakis

Θα ψαξεις στο ιντερνετ εχει βγει μια καινουργια σελιδα που λεγεται asktsipras.com  εκει θα απαντηθουν ολα σου τα ερωτηματα καθως και εκεινο της ορθογραφιας

----------


## dog80

Λογικό είναι να την καίει 

4 επι 55 = 220 Watt

220 / 13,5 Volt (η τάση φόρτισης της μπαταρίας) = 16,5 Ampere

----------


## Dimpas

Τι καλώδια έχεις ? τι φίς και τί ρελέ ! 
Όλα αυτά είναι φτιαγμένα για 16.5 Ampere ???

----------


## greg-2

τα καλωδια δεν τα πρωσεξα  το ρελε  λεει 20/30 αμπερ  ολα εινε σε 
ασφαλιοθηκη.           τωρα για την ορθογραφια  το δημοτικο
βγηκε με αυγα. :Wink:

----------

